# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  من يحكم منتديات المريخ

## ياسر المشرف

*منتديات المريخ يفترض أن تكون هي الصوت الحقيقي الذي يعبر عن ما يدور في الشارع المريخي ولا أعني هنا بالطبع هذا المنتدى والذي أعتبره الآن المتنفس الوحيد لنا بالتعبير عن أرائنا الحقيقية 
وهذا الدور يحتم عليها أن تستمع للراي والرأي الآخر 
للأسف بعض منتديات المريخ في الآونة الأخيرة أصبح يسيطر عليها البعض لتحقيق أهداف تبعد كل البعد عن أهدافها الحقيقية واصبحت تستخدم عصاة الإشراف في وجه كل من تسول له نفسه إنتقاد مجلس إدارة المريخ محتمية بستار الإشراف 
نعلم أن هناك من لديهم أهداف شخصية للتقرب من بعض أعلامي المريخ لتظهر اسمائهم في أعمدتهم الصحفية ولمجلس ولمجلس الإدارة للإبقاء على مناصبهم كمشرفين 
وللحديث بقية أنشاء الله  لو لم يحذف هذا البوست
*

----------


## 24 العجب 24

*وضح أكتر يا أخ ياسر


تحياتي
                        	*

----------


## ياسر المشرف

*الحبيب ابراهيم 
ما تستعجل سنكشف الكثير في هذا الموضوع وأؤكد لك اخي الحبيب بأن هذا المنتدى ليس هو المعني 
فقط رجاء انتظر انتهائي من بعض الأعمال وسوف أعود إنشاء الله
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*امر من ذلك تم حظر بعض الاعضاء دون سبب مش عارف ايه فايده المنتدى اذا لم تستطيع الدخول اليه وتشارك فيه او اضعف الايمان تعرف منه اخبار الزعيم يا خساره يجي دا مننا نحنا الصفوه
                        	*

----------


## 24 العجب 24

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ياسر المشرف
					

الحبيب ابراهيم 
ما تستعجل سنكشف الكثير في هذا الموضوع وأؤكد لك اخي الحبيب بأن هذا المنتدى ليس هو المعني 
فقط رجاء انتظر انتهائي من بعض الأعمال وسوف أعود إنشاء الله



تحياتي يا ياسر..
أعلم أن ليس المقصود هذا المنتدى... ولكن نطلب التوضيح لأننا مشتركون بباقي المنتديات وفي بالنا تفسيرات ربما تصادف ما تقصده
*

----------


## ياسر المشرف

*سياسة النفط مقابل الغذاء مع إختلاف المصطلحات هي سياسة شبيهة لما يقوم به بعض المشرفين في تلك المنتديات للمحافظة على مناصبهم
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ياسر المشرف
					

حظر وليد المريخابي ومحمد خير كان مخطط له منذ اكثر عشرون يوماً وقد سبق لي أن قمت بإبلاغ دكتور محمد خير بذلك قبل خمسة ايام من تاريخ حظره



أخي ياسر تحياتي
المنتديات المريخية مكملة لبعضها البعض وهي مخصصة لخدمة المريخ بعيداً عن المصلحة الشخصية .
وماحدث أخي حدث في منتدى آخر ولا دخل لنا به في مريخاب أون لاين
يجب على الأعضاء الذين تم حظرهم أن يتقدمو بالإحتجاج في مكان تم الحظر
ونتمنى أن تزول ظاهرة الحظر بالحرص من قبل الأعضاء بما يخدم مصلحة الزعيم والمنبر بعيداً عن المواضيع الخلافية. والتي لن تخدم المنبر.
*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*الأخ ياسر المشرف المحترم

اقترح ان يتم تناول الموضوع بعمومية لمناقشة الظاهرة

اما ان كانت لديك واقعة محددة فالرجاء ذكرها تفصيلاً
حتي يتم مناقشتها دون ان يتم توجيه اصابع الإتهام
لأي منتدي آخر.

مريخاب اون لاين // ضد الحظر ضد الحذف

تحياتي
*

----------


## ياسر المشرف

*مشكور الأخ بدر الدين اقبل اقتراحك لمناقشة  الأمر دون تحديد
                        	*

----------


## ياسر المشرف

*بسم الله نبدأ بطرح السؤال التالي ما هو الهدف من قيام المنتديات المريخية وهل خرجت هذه المنتديات الهدف المرسوم لها وهل تقوم  تطبيق القوانين المنظمة لهذه المنتديات وهل تصدر قرارت الحظر والإيقاف وحذف المواضيع وفقاً لقوانين المنتدى 
السؤال المهم هل يتدخل بعض أعضاء مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ في إدارة هذه المنتديات 
هل المزايا التي منحها مجلس إدارة المريخ لبعض منتديات المريخ كان مقابل التضحية ببعض أعضاء المنتديات المختلفين في الرأي مع مجلس الإدارة 
هل اصبح شعار هذه المنتديات الطاعة مقابل تلك المزايا
                        	*

----------


## ياسر المشرف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammed_h_o
					

أخي ياسر تحياتي

المنتديات المريخية مكملة لبعضها البعض وهي مخصصة لخدمة المريخ بعيداً عن المصلحة الشخصية .
وماحدث أخي حدث في منتدى آخر ولا دخل لنا به في مريخاب أون لاين
يجب على الأعضاء الذين تم حظرهم أن يتقدمو بالإحتجاج في مكان تم الحظر

ونتمنى أن تزول ظاهرة الحظر بالحرص من قبل الأعضاء بما يخدم مصلحة الزعيم والمنبر بعيداً عن المواضيع الخلافية. والتي لن تخدم المنبر.



ما يحدث في المنتيات المريخية هو شأن مريخي 
من يحظر لا يمنح فرصة الدفاع نفسه لأنه لا يستطيع الدخول في تلك المنتديات 
ليس من المنطق أن يعترض الخصم لدى خصمه وينتظر الإنصاف 
تناول المواضيع الخلافية دليل على تطبيق الديمقراطية داخل المنتديات
*

----------


## احمد عتيق

*كالعادة ..الضبح بعد السلخ ...بالمناسبة حقيقة كلامك يا مشرف ..ولكن لن تلقى اجابة ...
                        	*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ياسر المشرف
					

وهل تقوم تطبيق القوانين المنظمة لهذه المنتديات؟
لا, لأنها قوانيين عمومية لا تحكم جميع الحالات
لا, لأنها في الغالب الأعم تخضع لتقييم فردي
لا, لعدم وجود القانون نفسه في احيان كثيرة

 وهل تصدر قرارت الحظر والإيقاف وحذف المواضيع وفقاً لقوانين المنتدى؟
لا, (رأي شخصي مبني علي تجربة)

السؤال المهم هل يتدخل بعض أعضاء مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ في إدارة هذه المنتديات؟
ممكن وقد لا يكون ذلك بصورة مباشرة بل علي الطريقة المصرية(رمي الجتة)بأن 
يرمي المشرف جتته علي عضو مجلس او شخصية مؤثرة ووعد بتجيير المنتدي لصالح المجلس. 

هل المزايا التي منحها مجلس إدارة المريخ لبعض منتديات المريخ كان مقابل التضحية ببعض أعضاء المنتديات المختلفين في الرأي مع مجلس الإدارة؟

هل هنالك فعلاً مزايا تم منحها؟ نرجو التوضيح.

هل اصبح شعار هذه المنتديات الطاعة مقابل تلك المزايا



نؤكد ان مريخاب اون لاين منبر حر لا تحكمه المصالح او العلاقات الشخصية
وسياسته واضحة ومعلنة ولن نحيد عنها

ويكفي انه يضم كافة الوان الطيف المريخي
*

----------


## ياسر المشرف

*واقع الحال يقول أن منتديات المريخ اصبحت إحدى لجان مجلس إدارة المريخ بدليل أن مشرفيها أصبحوا يستنجدون بمجلس المريخ  للدخول لمباريات المريخ بالمجان
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ياسر المشرف
					

ما يحدث في المنتيات المريخية هو شأن مريخي 
من يحظر لا يمنح فرصة الدفاع نفسه لأنه لا يستطيع الدخول في تلك المنتديات 
ليس من المنطق أن يعترض الخصم لدى خصمه وينتظر الإنصاف 
تناول المواضيع الخلافية دليل على تطبيق الديمقراطية داخل المنتديات




والشأن المريخي أخي لا يتجزأ.
والمنتديات المريخية ليس مناطق خصومة حتى لا يستطيع المريخي الدفاع عن نفسه فيها.
فإن لم تستطع أن تدافع عن نفسك في دارك فلن تستطيع أن تسمع صوتك وإحتجاجك.
أما هنا فلن يكون الطرح إلا إزكاءاً لروح نربأ بأنفسنا عن إثارتها.
والديموقراطية لا تعنى إثارة المواضيع الخلافية أخي.

*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*اختلف معك اخي محمد حسينطالما ان الخلاف موضوعي وبمارس بأدوات حضاريةفما المانع من ذلك؟؟؟التعسف والإقصاء للآخرين سلوك نتمني يزولالضيق بالآراء التي لا تعجب الطرف الآخر سلوك غير قويممقارعة الحجة بالحجة والمنطق اساس متين لمجتمع متحضر
                        	*

----------


## ياسر المشرف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammed_h_o
					

والشأن المريخي أخي لا يتجزأ.

والمنتديات المريخية ليس مناطق خصومة حتى لا يستطيع المريخي الدفاع عن نفسه فيها.
فإن لم تستطع أن تدافع عن نفسك في دارك فلن تستطيع أن تسمع صوتك وإحتجاجك.
أما هنا فلن يكون الطرح إلا إزكاءاً لروح نربأ بأنفسنا عن إثارتها.
والديموقراطية لا تعنى إثارة المواضيع الخلافية أخي.



الحبيب محمد 
إذا كان الشأن المريخي لا يتجزأ فلما الإعتراض على إثارة هذا الموضوع هنا 
إختلافنا مع بعض المشرفين في بعض المنتديات هو إختلاف في الفكر وليس إختلافاً شخصياً 
كل الموضيع التي تصدر في جميع المنتديات هي في الأصل مواضيع خلافية لأنه ليس من المنطق أن يتفق جميع الأعضاء على موضوع واحد ولابد أن تجد الرأي والرأي الآخر وأساس الديمقراطيه هو الإختلاف 
ختاماً الديمقراطية لاتعني أيضاً عدم إثارة المواضيع الخلافية
                        	*

----------


## كته

*موضوع حلو وممتع 
جائيكم راجع
*

----------


## mohd khair

*موضوع شيق جدا
موضوع يستحق البحث بجدية كاملة
موضوع لا يجب ان نمر عليه مرور الكرام

شخصيا اتفق تماما مع ياسر المشرف

واختلف تماما مع الباشمهندس محمد حسين

من يحكم منتديات المريخ ؟؟؟؟؟؟

سؤال عريض يحتاج الي اجابات واضحة وصريحة

*

----------


## mohd khair

*الموضوع يخص منتديات المريخ
المريخ لا يتجزاء
ولا يمكن ان يتجزاء

ومريخاب اون لاين جزء من هذه الانظومة
مما يعني ان مريخاب اون لاين ليس مبتورا منها
ولا يقف وحيدا في الهواء
وبما ان الحديث يدور بوضوح عن كيفية حكم منتديات المريخ

انا ششخصيا ساذهب الي التشخيص
والحديث بوضوح وبكل صراحة عن كيفية التناول 

*

----------


## mohd khair

*النقطة المهمة في الامر

عندما نتحدث عن منتديات المريخ فهذا يعني اننا نتحدث عن

منتدي المحبين
منتدي الجماهير
منتدي مريخاب اون لاين
منتدي الالتراس
ومنتدي عشاق المريخ

الحديث هنا يعني ااجمالا اننا نتحدث عن انظومة
ولا نتحدث عن مفرد

لان صاحب البوست لو اراد الحديث عن مريخاب اون لاين فقط

لكان العنوان بسيطا وواضحا وسهلا

من يحكم منتدي مريخاب اون لاين ولاكتفي بالامر ثم دار الحديث
*

----------


## mohd khair

*وقبل ان يتحسس البعض من مسالة ذكر (مسميات المنتديات )
هذا البعض !
عليه التفكير قليلا في فكرة العنوان

المسالة لا ترتبط بالاسامي
ولكنها ترتبط بالافكار
تحديدا السلوك 
بصورة اكثر وضوحا ال (behavings) داخل المنتديات

اي بمعني ادق واشمل

ردة الفعل داخل منتديات المريخ (من قبل القائمين علي امر هذه المنتديات )

ما الذي يحكمها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وفي اعتقادي الشخصي
هذه هي الفكرة الاساسية للبوست اخي ياسر المشرف
*

----------


## mohd khair

*في اعتقادي الشخصي والشخصي جدا
ان فكرة البوست نتجت او تولدت لدي الاخ ياسر من خلال
تواجده في منتديات المريخ
محبين جماهير اون لاين وعشاق المريخ
ونتجت بصورة مباشرة من خلال السلوك الذي مارسه اشراف (منتدي الجماهير )في الامس القريب تجاه عدد من الاعضاء
وحسب متابعتي فان الاخ ياسر كان فد تعرض لذات الامر في( منتدي المحبين)

ولا ادري ان كان الاخ ياسر المشرف يريد ان يطمان الي ان نفس السلوك سيتم ممارسته من خلال (اون لاين ) ام يبحث عن القرائن التي تحث ( الاشراف )
في تلك المنتديات لردة الفعل تلك !؟
*

----------


## mohd khair

*هنالك نقطة مهمة جدا اود ذكرها للاخ محمد حسين
عن تجربتي الشخصية 
فانا قد تعرضت للحظر في (المحبين) من قبل 
المرة الاولي لم اكن مذنبا
المرة الثانية نعم كنت مذنبا في جزئية (وكانت بدون قصد) وقمت بالتعديل والاعتذار الفوري
وفي الجزئية الثانية التي حظرت بسببها لم اري فيها اي ذنب 
ولكنها في الاخير خضعت الي تقيم المشرف فتعرضت للحظر
ولكن ما اجزم عليه ان التقيم لم تشوبه اي شائبة ذات بعد ( براجماتيكي)
وكان سؤ فهما طبيعيا سرعان ما زال وقتها

ةهنالك اشياء اخري ساتحدث عنها لاحقا
*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*اون لاين نسيج وحده
لن يأتي اليوم الذي يقصي فيه الآخر بناء علي موقف 
او رأي شخصي او مشارة برأي.

اون لاين منبر للرأي والرأي الآخر بكل معاني الكلمة ودلالاتها
اون الذي اجتمع فيه كل الوان الطيف المريخي بأفق وإتفاق
لن يكون أداة إقصاء ولن يتم تجييره لأي جهة مهما كان الإغراء.
*

----------


## mohd khair

*بالامس القريب استاذي (محمد حسين )
نعم بالامس القريب تعرضت للحظر في منتدي (جماهير المريخ)
وكانت حجة الحظر عدم( اخترام )الادارة
نعم كتبت هكذا بال (خ) وليس بال (ح)

كان الحظر ارتجاليا (اي والله)
حظر فقط

وعند حديثي مع احد المشرفين عن هذا الحظر ( ومتي ستنتهي مدته ؟)
لم اجد لديه اجابة ! تخيل !
الان فقط اكتشفت ان مدة الحظر (شهر كامل )
نعم شهر كامل تنتهي في (29 /7/ 2009) وكان الحظر في (29/6/2009)
هل تتخيل معي جيدا ذلك !!

اذا افترضنا انك كحق في حديثك ( وانت غير محق )

هل تريدني ان ادافع عن نفسي بعد شهر من الان ؟؟؟؟؟
لاقول  ماذا ؟؟؟؟؟

للاسف الحظر لم تكن له اي مبررات
ولم يخضع لاي قانون
لان القانون الذي حظرت به غير منصوص عليه في (قانون منتدي جماهير المريخ)

لذا من الطبيعي جدا ان اتسال
التسال هنا يكون مشروعا لاعتبارات عدة
من اهمها تثبيت مبدا يتحاكم عليه الناس
وايصال رسالة محددة يجب التقاطها
ولا سبيل لالتقاطها الا عبر مكان اخر طالما انه غير متاح لك ان تستبين اسباب
هذا الحظر
وما اؤكده لك واتمني ان تستوعبه جيدا
ان الحظر لم يكن اعتباطا
ولم يكن لمخالفة لوائح وقوانين ذلك المكان ( والذي هو مكاني اولا قبل هذا المكان)

لكن الحظر كان مدروسا ومعدا باتقان
وكان الترصد ديدن هذا الحظر
لاعتبارات كثيرة تجهلها انت ويجهلها الكثيرون
*

----------


## mohd khair

*منتديات المريخ يفترض أن تكون هي الصوت الحقيقي الذي يعبر عن ما يدور في الشارع المريخي .

هذه هي البداية التي استهل بها الاخ ياسر المشرف حديثه (يا محمد حسين)

بداية تعني ان قائلها يقصد ما يعنيه تماما
وتعني ان التجربة التي امامه تحتاج الي تقييم والي دراسة حقيقية بعيدا عن العاطفة والجدل البيزنطي

ملحوظة مهمة :-
الاحظ جيدا وباستمرار ان هنالك عبارات تستهلك من قبل بعض الاعضاء 
عبارات محفوظة 
هذه العبارات اطلقها البعض (لتحصين نفسه) ولتغييب الاخرين
للاسف قام الكثيرين (باستلاف ) هذه العبارات وتداولها
 من اشهر هذه العبارات ( البوستات الخلافية )
وكان الله قد جعل شعب المريخ علي (عقل ) رجل واحد
لا يختلفون ابدا الا في ال (dna ) خاصتهم وبصماتهم الوراثية .

عموما دعنا نعود الي حديثنا حتي نستجلي الامر اكثر
لنعلم موقعنا من خارطة المريخ .
*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*ويعلمها القليلون!!!

تفاصيل الحظر للأسف الشديد كانت طرف الأخ ياسر المشرف 
قبل وقوعه بعدة أيام (أعني حظر وليد المريخابي و د. محمد خير)
وبغض النظر عن الرواية التي تحدثت عن إجتماع مشئوم بمدينة جدة
إلا ان وقوع الحدث  (الحظر) اثبت صدق رواية ياسر المشرف.
*

----------


## mohd khair

*ما هو الصوت الحقيقي الذي عناه (ياسر المشرف ) في بداية حديثه
وما الذي استوعبته منه يا بشمهندس (محمد حسين ) ؟؟؟؟؟

حاول ان تجيب علي هذا السؤال يا محمد حسين
وعندما نلتقي غدا بحول الله 
سنكمل هذا الحديث الطويل والطويل جدا
حتي نصل الي الحقيقة الكاملة حول من يحكم منتديات المريخ

هل تحكمها الشفافية ؟
هل تحكمها مصلحة المريخ الحقيقية ؟
ام تحكمها ال (أنا ) المفخمة ؟
ام تحكمها الانتهازية والمصلحة الشخصية ؟؟؟

هل تحكمها الشوفونية ؟؟ وحب الظهور ؟؟؟

هذه كلها اسئلة تتولد من السؤال الاساسي للاخ ( ياسر المشرف)

هذه الاسئلة سنديرها باحكام 
وسنضع اجوبتها بمنطق لا يستند الا علي الوقائع !

وان غدا عند ناظره لقريب
*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*العقدة التي تحتاج الي حل في إعتقادي وقبل الإسترسال في النقاش هي:-

تفكير الأخ محمد حسين في (الحساسية المفرطة بين المنتديات المريخية)
وهذه الحساسية يضفيها علي نكهة المنتديات القائمون بأمرها (الإدارة)

المشرف يعتقد بأنه يملك أكثر مما يملكه العضو والعكس صحيح لأن العضو
هو المعبر الذي يمر علي ظهره المشرف, (علماً بأن جل المنتديين يملكون عضويات
في كل المنتديات)

*

----------


## مرهف

*الاخوان الكرام 
والغالي محمد خير 
سؤال يتبادر للذهن الان 
لماذا لم تكتب عن هذه الجزئية قبل حظرك بالجماهير
الخوض في الحديث الان عن مشروعية وعدم مشروعية حظرك بالجماهير وغيرها 
في اون لاين فيه تقليل من المنبر 
دعنا نتحدث بصراحه والصراحة هي التي يجب ان تسود 
انت ابتدرت حديثك هنا في العام 
ولي ان اعقب 
دفاعا عن الباشمهندس محمد حسين والمنبر 
النقاط عدة 
والاسباب كثيرة 
كانت حجتك سابقا بان الموقع تقيل والان ماشاء الله 
الموقع اصبح خفيف 
لنري مشاركاتك تتوالي 
تثري هذا البوست 
يا محمد انت عزيز علي القلب وانت تعلم بهذه النقطة قبل 
ان ادركها انا 
لكن صدقني ما تخوض فيه في حديث عن احداث تحدث بمنبر اخر هنا 
هو تقليل من شان المنبر 
والمنبر ليس هدفه عن كيفية ادارة المنتديات المريخيه 
فرسالته هي رفعة الزعيم 
بقدر ما نستطيع 
وبقدر ما هو متاح لنا 
مالنا وما يدور في المنتديات الاخري
لهم سياستهم ورؤاهم ولنا مثلها 
ويجب ان يكون كل حديث في مكانه 
يجب ان تناقش سلبيات اي منبر في موقعه 
واذا كان هنالك لا بد من النقد 
فنحن اولي ان ننتقد انفسنا 
وطالما انك يا محمد خير تملك عضوية 
في الجماهير والمحبين والعشاق والجوارح
فيجب عليك مناقشة اطروحاتك التي تراها 
مهمه في مكانها الصحيح
وما يهمنا هو المريخ العظيم والمنبر فقط
ويملك الباشمهندس كافة الصلاحيات التي تخوله 
عمل ما يراه مناسبا دون التدخل من احد 
ولي عودة
...
*

----------


## مرهف

*




هو المعبر الذي يمر علي ظهره المشرف, (علماً بأن جل المنتديين يملكون عضويات
في كل المنتديات)



الغالي بدر 
لذا كان يجب تسمية الاشياء بمسمياتها 
وكتابه كل عبارة في المكان الذي يخصها 
ونحن لا يعنينا سياسة ادارة المنتديات الاخري 
بقدر ما يهمنا المريخ والمنبر 
الكمال لله وحده 
لا يوجد شيئ كامل ابدا 
وجميع المنتيات وخاصة الجماهير 
اراها في قمة نضجها الاداري والفكري 
وفقهم الله وسدد خطاهم 

*

----------


## مرهف

* 





ويعلمها القليلون!!!

تفاصيل الحظر للأسف الشديد كانت طرف الأخ ياسر المشرف 
قبل وقوعه بعدة أيام (أعني حظر وليد المريخابي و د. محمد خير)
وبغض النظر عن الرواية التي تحدثت عن إجتماع مشئوم بمدينة جدة
إلا ان وقوع الحدث (الحظر) اثبت صدق رواية ياسر المشرف.





الغالي بدر ان بعض الظن اثم 
ولم يكن هنالك اجتماع ولا خلافه 
والجميع يعلم ذلك 
وانما حدثت تجاوزات من الاخوان الكرام 
وتعدي علي القوانين ولذلك مارس اشراف الجماهير دوره المنوط به 
ولا نريد الخوض في الحديث عن شيئ حدث بمكان ثان 
هم وحدهم يملكون الاجابات ولا اريد ان ادافع عنهم 
فان كنتم تريدون التضيح
اتمني ان تناقشوا هذا الامر بالجماهير 
فهم قادرين اكثر مني ان يردوا علي هذه التساؤلات 
ولم نري قبل احداث حدثت باون لاين تمت مناقشتها 
بالجماهير 
...











لكن الحظر كان مدروسا ومعدا باتقان
وكان الترصد ديدن هذا الحظر
لاعتبارات كثيرة تجهلها انت ويجهلها الكثيرون





يمكنك كشف هذه الروايه يا حبيب 
في منتدي الجماهير 
وان كنت اعرف واعلم بانه لم تكن هنالك روايه 
ولا ترصد 
تحياتي يا انيق
...
*

----------


## mohd khair

*يا مرهف

للاسف رسالتك وصلت

واكتملت الرؤية بالكامل

تحياتي 







يا غالي
*

----------


## ياسر المشرف

*شكراً لجميع المتداخلين 
أن ما يحدث داخل منتديات المريخ أصبح الحديث عنها خارج المنتديات 
حديث الصحفي حسن حمد في عموده عن حظر الأعضاء يؤكد صحة نظرية المؤامرة 
كنا نعتقد حتى وقت قريب أن الإشراف هو تكليف لللأعضاء وليس تشريف ولكن إتضح لنا العكس 
اصبح المشرفين متمسكين بمقاعدهم أكثر من تمسكهم بقوانين المنتديات التي يشرفون عليها
                        	*

----------


## ياسر المشرف

*

ما يحدث داخل المنتديات المريخية اصبح الحديث عنه ليس حصرياً على تلك المنتديات بدليل تطرق الصحف له
                        	*

----------


## هيثم على سعيد

*تسجيل حضور ومتابعة
                        	*

----------


## ترطيبة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة هيثم على سعيد
					

تسجيل حضور ومتابعة



كمان تسجيل حضور ومتابعة
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ياسر المشرف
					

شكراً لجميع المتداخلين 
أن ما يحدث داخل منتديات المريخ أصبح الحديث عنها خارج المنتديات 
حديث الصحفي حسن حمد في عموده عن حظر الأعضاء يؤكد صحة نظرية المؤامرة 
كنا نعتقد حتى وقت قريب أن الإشراف هو تكليف لللأعضاء وليس تشريف ولكن إتضح لنا العكس 
اصبح المشرفين متمسكين بمقاعدهم أكثر من تمسكهم بقوانين المنتديات التي يشرفون عليها



اخي ياسرالمشرف المعلومة التي لدي الاستاذ حسن حمد  ناقصة والمفروض يسأل الاشراف قبل النشر في الصحيفة  وهل هؤلا كل المحظوريين  في المنتدي  المذكور 
وهل حسن حمد دخل المنتديات من قبل ليتحدث في نزاهة المشرفيين
وبعد هذة الكتابات السماعية واقول سماعية  لان حسن حمد لايعرف شئيا للمنتديات 
 قد سقط من نظر اغلبية الجماهير لانتمائية لحزب معين دون المريخ الكيان
*

----------


## ياسر المشرف

*الأخ أبو نزار المعلومة ليست ناقصة أو خاطئة 
سياسة الحظر التي يتبعها الإشراف لا تشمل منع العضو من دخول المنتدى 
سياسة الحظر اصبحت تشمل نقل وحذف مواضيع العضو لمنعه من الكتابة وهذا ما حدث لبدر الدين 
ما اورده حسن حمد كان صحيحاً
للأسف اصبح يستغل تنظيم أمدرمان لمنع المواضيع وحذفها
                        	*

----------


## ياسر المشرف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابونزار
					

اخي ياسرالمشرف المعلومة التي لدي الاستاذ حسن حمد ناقصة والمفروض يسأل الاشراف قبل النشر في الصحيفة وهل هؤلا كل المحظوريين في المنتدي المذكور 
وهل حسن حمد دخل المنتديات من قبل ليتحدث في نزاهة المشرفيين
وبعد هذة الكتابات السماعية واقول سماعية لان حسن حمد لايعرف شئيا للمنتديات 
قد سقط من نظر اغلبية الجماهير لانتمائية لحزب معين دون المريخ الكيان



العلاقة بين المشرفين والاعضاء يجب أن تخضع لقوانين تلك المنتديات 
مخالفة المشرفين لتلك القوانين يقدح في نزاهتم 
اصبح المشرفين في تلك المنتديات يفصلون من القوانين ما يضمن إستمراريتهم في في تلك المنتديات كمشرفين 
قد لا يكون هؤلاء كل المحظورين فهناك العديد من الرشاشة قد تم حظرهم
                        	*

----------


## محمد مختار محمد

*مدخل أول مناسب ليكون خاتمه :-
متي يبلغ البنيان يوما تمامه
إذا كنت تبنيه وغيرك يهدم
الغالي مرهف بضع كلماتك لخصت كل الموضوع وكفتنا من جدل طويل فلك التحية علي إفصاحك عن مابين السطور
                        	*

----------


## ياسر المشرف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد مختار محمد
					

مدخل أول مناسب ليكون خاتمه :-
متي يبلغ البنيان يوما تمامه
إذا كنت تبنيه وغيرك يهدم
الغالي مرهف بضع كلماتك لخصت كل الموضوع وكفتنا من جدل طويل فلك التحية علي إفصاحك عن مابين السطور



الأخ محمد  مختار 
هدم البنيان قد يكون هو العلاج لأن إنهيار البناء يعني المذيد من الضحايا
                        	*

----------


## محمد مختار محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ياسر المشرف
					

الأخ محمد  مختار 
هدم البنيان قد يكون هو العلاج لأن إنهيار البناء يعني المذيد من الضحايا



أخي ياسر أوافقك تماما ولكن يبقي السؤال المهم من الذي يحدد الهدم وهل نضمن أن ليس في نفسه غرض وهل نأخد برأيه إن كان يغرد خارج السرب  !!!!
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*السلام عليكم
الأخوان الكرام
عندما تحدثنا عن الحساسية بين المنتديات نعني بذلك الحفاظ على العلاقات الطيبة بين المنتديات المريخية وعدم الخوض فيها إلا بما يخص الشأن المريخي وليس شأن الأعضاء فيما بينهم.

مايحدث في منتديات أخرى من مشاكل بين الأعضاء والمشرفين (إن صح التعبير) لا يخص منبر مريخاب أون لاين بأي صلة. وللمشرفين والمراقبين الحق في قفل المواضيع الخلافية (وهي المواضيع التي يكون في باطنها خلاف) والمشرفين والمراقبين غير ملزمين بتوضح الأسباب التي دعت الى هذا التصرف طالما يصب في مصلحة المنبر أولاً (بإبعاده عن المشاكل) ومصلحة الأعضاء ثانياً (بإبعادهم عن مايشغلهم عن الشأن المريخي).
*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*وحظر أعضاء بعينهم في منتدى آخر يخص الأعضاء المحظورين والمنتدى الذي تم حظرهم فيه وأكرر ليس لمريخاب أون لاين أي دخل في هذا الخلاف.
ومن جانبنا نرى أن المشرفين في أي منتدى لديهم الحق في ممارسة كافة الصلاحيات التي تخولهم لإدارة منتداهم بالصورة المثلى. والكمال لله وحده.

وللعضو أن يبرز وجهة نظره اليهم في ذات المكان الذي تم حظرهم فيه ولو بعد حين.

أخيراً ماذنبنا نحن في كل هذا؟؟؟
*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ياسر المشرف
					



ما يحدث داخل المنتديات المريخية اصبح الحديث عنه ليس حصرياً على تلك المنتديات بدليل تطرق الصحف له



ومادخله بما يحدث داخل منتدى المريخ أو كما قال؟
هل هو عضو داخل المنتدى؟ أم تم نقل الخبر إليه؟
لو كان عضواً فلم لم يكتب داخل المنتدى؟
وإن لم يكن عضواً فلماذا نقل مالا يخص الشأن المريخي؟؟

ننصح الكاتب بأن يكتب مامن شأنه رفعة المريخ أولاً وأخيراً.

نفس الشبه نفس الملامح
*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammed_h_o
					

السلام عليكم









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammed_h_o
					

الأخوان الكرام
عندما تحدثنا عن الحساسية بين المنتديات نعني بذلك الحفاظ على العلاقات الطيبة بين المنتديات المريخية وعدم الخوض فيها إلا بما يخص الشأن المريخي وليس شأن الأعضاء فيما بينهم.

مايحدث في منتديات أخرى من مشاكل بين الأعضاء والمشرفين (إن صح التعبير) لا يخص منبر مريخاب أون لاين بأي صلة. وللمشرفين والمراقبين الحق في قفل المواضيع الخلافية (وهي المواضيع التي يكون في باطنها خلاف) والمشرفين والمراقبين غير ملزمين بتوضح الأسباب التي دعت الى هذا التصرف طالما يصب في مصلحة المنبر أولاً (بإبعاده عن المشاكل) ومصلحة الأعضاء ثانياً (بإبعادهم عن مايشغلهم عن الشأن المريخي).




اوجزت المختصر 
ومثلما نحن لا يرضينا البته الخوض عن طريقة 
ادارتنا للمنبر باي منتدي اخر 
ايضا لا يرضي ادارة الجماهير
الخوض في الحديث عن ادارتهم للمنتدي 
باون لاين 
نعم كل المنتديات المريخيه جزء لا يتجزأ من بعضها 
ولكن لكل خصوصيته وقوانينه وتشريعاته 
وعندما قام المنبر لا ليكون مصححاً ومقوماً للجماهير 
بل كان من اجل المريخ الكيان 
ومن اجل رفعته وخدمته بالغالي والنفيس 

 تٌعتبر كل المنابر المريخيه مكملة لبعضها البعض 
ولكل ادارة تختلف اختلافا كليا وجزئيا من منبر لاخر
الغالي محمد خير 
لا ادري كيف وصلتك الرساله 
ولكن لماذا الاسف ؟
اخي محمد خير دعنا نكون وافعيين 
وارجع للمشاركات في الايام الفائته والتي قبلها 
والتي تسأل عن محمد خير 
الذي يعرها اي اهتمام 
محمد خير 
صدقني نحتاج قلمك من اجل المريخ فقط
وليس من اجل المنابر 
محمد خير معزتك في القلب يعلم بها الله 
وانت 
لكن يجب ان ننطق بالحق  حتي ولو علي انفسنا 
وكلمة الحق يجب ان لا تغضب احد 
لي عوده اخري
...
*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammed_h_o
					

ومادخله بما يحدث داخل منتدى المريخ أو كما قال؟

هل هو عضو داخل المنتدى؟ أم تم نقل الخبر إليه؟
لو كان عضواً فلم لم يكتب داخل المنتدى؟
وإن لم يكن عضواً فلماذا نقل مالا يخص الشأن المريخي؟؟

ننصح الكاتب بأن يكتب مامن شأنه رفعة المريخ أولاً وأخيراً.

نفس الشبه نفس الملامح






 اولا تحياتي للاخ حسن حمد
نعم هو مريخي اصيل 
وفارس احمر لا يشق له غبار 
كان ملئ السمع والبصر 
وكان اسداً هصوراً 
لن نقلل من قيمته كفارس احمر مهما 
كان 
ان ارتمي الي تجمع الهدم والانكسار طرف ام درمان
فهذا شان يخصه وان اصبح عرابهم في الاعلام 
فهو حر فيما يري
نعم هو حسن الذي كنت ان لم اقرأ له لا افتح اي صحيفة اخري
كنت اقرأ حروفه وتتهلل اسارير وجهي 
من قوة وشكيمة وجمال حروفه 
قد يكون لتقلب مواقفه من حين لاخر سبب يعلمه هو وحده
لكن صراحة بعيد عن المشكل الحادث الان 
هي دعوة للاخ الاكبر والفارس الاحمر وصنديد النجم
ان يراجع مواقفه 
وان يعمل من اجل المريخ لا من اجل الافراد 
وان يعود لنا حسن الذي كان 
قد لا يعرف قدره جيدا لدينا 
ولكن فليعلم اننا كنا نري فيه سيف صلاح سعيد
وكلمات كرف 
وحكمة ابوالعائلة وشكامة شاخور 
فرضي بنفسه ان يكون ضمن تنظيم متهالك متهاوي علي عروشه 
لا يسمن ولا يغني من جوع 
عد حسن يا حسن وانتبه لقضايا المريخ 
...
*

----------


## tham6

*ما فاهم شى فهمونى  بالعربى اصلو الالغاز بليد فيها
                        	*

----------


## ياسر المشرف

*الحبيب مرهف 
حتى تتضح الصورة لنا 
ما هو تعريفك لللأمور الخلافية حتى ننأى بأنفسنا عنها 
المريخ دولة يوجد فيها الرأي والرأي الآخر 
الديمقراطية وأنت كانت هي حكم الأغلبيه فهي بكل تأكيد لا تعني تكميم أفواه الأقلية 
جمال الوالي يمثل في الوقت الراهن الأغلبية وهذه هي ليست نقطة خلاف  ولكن ديمقراطية جمال الوالي تحتم عليه ان يسمع الأقلية 
   اصبح بعض المشرفين في المنتديات يحملون سيف الحظر ومقص الحذف لك من ينتقد مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ 
تخريمة هل منتديات المريخ تمثل إحدى لجان مجلس المريخ أم هي منابر مستقلة تجمع كل اطياف الشعب المريخي مع العلم أن نادي المريخ يمتلك موقعه الخاص 
مناقشة ما يدور في المنتديات المريخية مثل مناقشة الاعمدة في الصحف 
ما الفرق عندما انتقد الأستاذ حسن حمد فيما يكتبه بعموده في أحد منتديات المريخ وبين مناقشة المشرفين في تلك المنتديات في هذا المنتدى
                        	*

----------


## ياسر المشرف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammed_h_o
					

ومادخله بما يحدث داخل منتدى المريخ أو كما قال؟

هل هو عضو داخل المنتدى؟ أم تم نقل الخبر إليه؟
لو كان عضواً فلم لم يكتب داخل المنتدى؟
وإن لم يكن عضواً فلماذا نقل مالا يخص الشأن المريخي؟؟ 
ننصح الكاتب بأن يكتب مامن شأنه رفعة المريخ أولاً وأخيراً. 

نفس الشبه نفس الملامح



وهل يضمن بأن ما سيكتبه لن يتم حذفه 
لاقوانين تحكم حذف ونقل المواضيع سوى قانون الطاعة والولاء 
وهل ما تسميه ما من شأنه رفعة المريخ هو الخوض مع الخائضين
                        	*

----------


## Awad Eid

*موضوع للمتابعة 

وفي البال تساؤلات مرهف ومحمد حسين وابو نزار
*

----------


## ترطيبة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ياسر المشرف
					

كنا نعتقد حتى وقت قريب أن الإشراف هو تكليف لللأعضاء وليس تشريف ولكن إتضح لنا العكس 
اصبح المشرفين متمسكين بمقاعدهم أكثر من تمسكهم بقوانين المنتديات التي يشرفون عليها



من اجل ماذا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## ترطيبة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ياسر المشرف
					

وهل يضمن بأن ما سيكتبه لن يتم حذفه 
لاقوانين تحكم حذف ونقل المواضيع سوى قانون الطاعة والولاء 
وهل ما تسميه ما من شأنه رفعة المريخ هو الخوض مع الخائضين



الولاء والطاعة لمن فسر حديثك حتى نستطيع الرد عليك
*

----------


## مرهف

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 4 ( الأعضاء 4 والزوار 0) ‏مرهف, ‏محمد مختار محمد, ‏ogal2, ‏كته 
يازول شايفك سكنت في البوست ده سُكنه 
...
                        	*

----------


## كته

*غايتو انا ماكنته عائز 
ادخل البوست ده
خايف يفهمونى غلط
وبكره يقولو كته اساءه 
انا اهم شى عندى
حريه الراى
يعنى انا اكتب بى حريه
ده مال عيالنا مضيعنو  فى النت ده وعشان خاطر المريخ
عشان كده لازم الواحد يكتب من غير  اوامر وتعليمات
يعنى بااختصار
انا تم حظرى  منذ فتره من منتدى الجماهير
فيها شنو 
لو خلونى ادافع عن نفسى
لكى اثبت انا ماغلطه فى حق  انسان
او يثبتو هم  انا غلطان
ويادار مادخلك شر
وانا بتقبل اى شى
*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ياسر المشرف
					

الحبيب مرهف









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ياسر المشرف
					

حتى تتضح الصورة لنا 
ما هو تعريفك لللأمور الخلافية حتى ننأى بأنفسنا عنها 
المريخ دولة يوجد فيها الرأي والرأي الآخر 
الديمقراطية وأنت كانت هي حكم الأغلبيه فهي بكل تأكيد لا تعني تكميم أفواه الأقلية 
جمال الوالي يمثل في الوقت الراهن الأغلبية وهذه هي ليست نقطة خلاف ولكن ديمقراطية جمال الوالي تحتم عليه ان يسمع الأقلية 
اصبح بعض المشرفين في المنتديات يحملون سيف الحظر ومقص الحذف لك من ينتقد مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ 
تخريمة هل منتديات المريخ تمثل إحدى لجان مجلس المريخ أم هي منابر مستقلة تجمع كل اطياف الشعب المريخي مع العلم أن نادي المريخ يمتلك موقعه الخاص 
مناقشة ما يدور في المنتديات المريخية مثل مناقشة الاعمدة في الصحف 
ما الفرق عندما انتقد الأستاذ حسن حمد فيما يكتبه بعموده في أحد منتديات المريخ وبين مناقشة المشرفين في تلك المنتديات في هذا المنتدى




 الغالي ابن الغالي ياسر 
لا انتمي لاي جهة كانت 
لكني احببت الوالي لله وفي الله ومن اجل المريخ
واحببت شباب النهضه  لحيويتهم 
وادراكهم للمسؤليه الملقاة علي عاتقهم 
ليس متحدثا بالوكالة عنهم ولا اكتب دفاعا عنهم 
اسقطت من يحاولون حصر المريخ بام درمان من حسلباتي
وشككت في مريخيتهم 
لا اريد ان اكتب عنهم لانهم لا يستحقون ان يُكتب عنهم 
ولانهم اقل من ان نعرهم اهتماما 
وهذا الحديث يطول واتمني ان اجد مساحة وظروف اخري
لاكتب واكتب عن ما يجيش بدواخلي
وافضفض وانفض الغبار عن بعض الاحرف المكبوته في داخلي 
هذا شيئ 
الشيئ الثاني الامر الذي يشغل الجميع الان 
عن حظر الاخوان الكرام بالجماهير 
لا نريد ولا نحبذ ان نحدد للناس ماذا يكتبون 
ولكن ان يُكتب عن حادث وقع بمنبر اخر 
لنناقشه هنا هذا ما نادينا الاحبة بالاعراض عنه
لان فيه تقليل من شان المنبر والجميع 
فيجب ان يُكتب عن اوجه القصور ان وجدت بالجماهير 
واني ادرك سعة صدر الاحباب بالجماهير لكل نقدٍ بناء 
انتقد قبل جمرة وانا كذلك انتقدت وكثير من الاحباب انتقدوا 
ما يحدث بالجماهير بالجماهير 
والحقيقه لم نجد غير الاحترام والاحترام المتبادل 
واتحدي كائن من كان ان يقول انه كتب بوست
 انتقاد فحُذف او تم حظر صاحبه 
اذا الديمقراطيه موجوده بكل منبر مريخي 
ولكن للاسف هنالك من يسعي للتشويش وانا هنا 
لا اقصد الاخوان الكرام والله يعلم بذلك 
اذا الموضوع متشعب وشائك 
فيجب ان كان لابد من الانتقاد لادارة الجماهير 
بالجماهير 
ولا يجب ان يكون هنا فنحن اولي بانتقاد انفسنا 
تحياتي 
...

*

----------


## كته

*اذا الديمقراطيه موجوده بكل منبر مريخي

انته متاكد يامرهف
ان الديمقراطيه
موجوده  فى كل منتديات المريخ؟
او فى منتديات بعينها
*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*مرهف قال كلام كتير وكلام كبير
اتمني ان يسعفني الوقت للرد علي مداخلاته
                        	*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*العرف الصحفي يقول:
لكل شخص حق الرد في نفس المكان الذي ورد
فيه ما يود الرد عليه
نفس الصحيفة
نفس الصفحة
نفس العمود
نفس الملامح والشبه

ولكن اذا لم يتاح لك هذا الحق فلك كل الحق

محمد خير سأل ولم يجبه مرهف او محمد حسين
هل المطلوب من المحظور الإنتظار شهر حتي يدافع عن قضيته
في نفس المكان؟

اليس من حقه الدفاع عن قضيته في مساحة اخري؟
هل القوانيين الموجودة الآن منزلة ومنزهة؟
هل العرف الصحفي الذي تحدثت عنه قرآن ام انه قاعدة تطورت 
نتيجة لحراك طبيعي؟
لا محال سيأتي يوم تتطور فيه الأعراف التي تحكم المنتديات 

خارج النص:
يا مرهف حدثني عن رد فعل إدارة منتدي وصف
احد اعضائه اون لاين ب (الخلا)

راجع ليكم


























*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*لي كل الحق في المحبين

والجماهير

واون لاين
الحساسية التي تحدثت عنها في بداية مداخلتي جديرة بالنقاش
إدعاء الحق المقدس من قبل المشرفين كتمييز عن الأعضاء غير مبرر
إذا اتفقنا جميعاً بحق الجميع في كل المنتديات المتاحة
ستبدأ الحساسية المزعومة في التلاشي

*

----------


## مرهف

*اتابع حديثك باهتمام اخي بدرالدين 
وساعقب علي حديثك حالما تنتهي 
كنت اود مهاتفتك لكن 
كل الارقام راحت في حق الله 
...
*

----------


## مرهف

*بدرالدين ارجو الاتصال الان 
ضروري
                        	*

----------


## mohd khair

*مرهف
رسالتك وصلت
وتم استيعابها جيدا

فقط سؤال واحد 

اراك (تدعي ) اننا حظرنا لتجاوزنا

السؤال :-
ماذا تجاوزنا 
وماذا كتبنا حتي نحظر ؟؟؟؟
لا اعتقد ان لك اجابة !!!!

انت شخصيا اساءت مريخ التميز في احدي البوستات
وهي مخالفة صريحة ولم تحظر حينها !!!!!!

طالبت مرتضي بالاستقالة وكتبت فيه ما كتبت

ولم تحظر حينها  !!!!!!!!!

شتان بين ما كتبته انت ( وما يدعو للحظر فعلا )

وبين ما كتبته انا ولا يدعو للحظر (اطلاقا )

مرهف 
رجاءا

تكفي ( المداهنة ) الي هذا الحد

تخريمة مهمة جدا :-
تلقيت مكالمة من شخصية قريبة من الحدث
قد تتعجب ان عرفت محتوي المكالمة 

لذا رجاء
ابعد نفسك عن النقاش يهذا الشكل ( الغير لائق )

والزم حدود ان تطالب بعدم ذكر منتديات اخري

تخريمة ثانية اكثر اهمية :-
تاكد ان الذين يتابعون هنا وهم هنالك
تاكد انهم ما تابعوا الا لانهم (مخطئــــــــــــــــــــــــــــون )
واتحداك ثم اتحداك ان كانت لهم الجراءة في فك الحظر للمواجهة ( لانهم لايملكون ما يقولون)
(ولانهم لا يستطيعون )
*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*محمد خير

جمعتني مكالمة طويلة مع مرهف
ما اود تصحيحه حسب ماسمعته منه
انه يتحدث بصفته الشخصية وليس الإدارية
لأنه لا يملك حق التوجيه منفرداً دون عن المؤسسين

ارجو تصحيح الرسالة التي فهمتها سابقاً
النقاش ممتع

واصل
*

----------


## مرهف

*الاخ الغالي محمد خير 
مثل ما سبق وقال لك الاخ بدرالدين 
ما قوله الان وساقوله لاحقا 
هو بصفتي الشخصيه 
بعيداً عن اي صلاحات اداريه 
وقد صحح لي الاخ بدرالدين الكثير الذي كان خافيا 
علي بالرغم من انه لم يدع لي فرصه لاتحدث 
خماني خمة ما خمة نصاح 
ساعة ونصف وانا مستمع اغلب الاحيان 
المهم يا غالي اعتذر لك ان فهمت حروفي 
بمقصد اخر او انني لم استطع ايصالها لك بالصورة
المطلوبه والصحيحه 
لي عودة 
...
*

----------


## محمد مختار محمد

*حاولت أرد يا مرهف بالإقتباس ولم أوفق
عارف ساكن فى البوست لييييى
البوست يستحق المتابعة والرد
حأكتفى بالمتابعة وأرد عند الضرورة القصوى
كل الود
                        	*

----------


## محمد مختار محمد

*




خارج النص:
يا مرهف حدثني عن رد فعل إدارة منتدي وصف
احد اعضائه اون لاين ب (الخلا)



الاخ بدر الدين
تم منح العضو إنزار وحذفت المشاركة
تحياتى
                        	*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*شوف يا محمد حسين 
نرد وين يعنى 
فى الجماهير ؟
زول محظور هناك ولامن يكتب اسم عضويتو للدخول بلقى واجهة قدر الضربة بتقول انو تم حظرك لعدم احترام قوانين المنتدى حتى يوم 29/8/2009
انا عارف كويس انت ليه بتقول كدة ؟ 
وانت سبب اساسى  فى عدم دخولى للمنبر دة لانك عامل لينا فيها عراب وقاضى وشنو ما عارف 
انت عايز تورينا الصاح وين والغلط وين 
انت عايز تورينا شنو 
الفرق بينك وبين ترطيبة ومحمد مختار وطلال شنو لو دة اسلوبك الاقصائى
                        	*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*ويا مرهف 
انت برضو مشاى بنفس الفهم 
يا اخوى انت عباس الحيران شكيت فيهو انو رشاشة 
وانو هرار الملاليم 
بعد دة عاوز تفرض لينا رائك هنا برضو
                        	*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*منتدى جماهير المريخ ينعى مبادئه واهدافه ويتحول الى  تابع لمجلس المريخ الحالى .أنشئ منتدى جماهير المريخ فى العام 2006 ليكون لسان حال جماهير المريخ والتى لم يعجبها حال فريق كرة القدم وهو يواصل الانحسار لدرجة ان فاز الهلال حينها بالدورى الممتاز للموسم الرابع على التوالى . 
مؤسسى اعضاء منتدى جماهير المريخ الاوائل كانوا اعضاء فى منتدى المحبين الذى لا يسمح فيه بانتقاد المجلس لانه هو حال لسان المجلس وهو المنتدى الذى أهداه كبيرنا الاستاذ حاتم عبد الغفار لادارة نادى المريخ ليكون الموقع الرسمى للنادى فكان ان اتجه هولاء الذين لديهم رأى فيما يدور فى الساحة المريخية الى إنشاء منتدى جماهير المريخ الذى رفع شعارات الراى والراى الاخر . وشهدت ساحة  المنتدى -  فى ظل ادارات الاشراف السابقة الا ان جاءت الادارة الحالية  - شهدت السماحة فى قبول ما يكتبه المعارضون لمجلس الوالى فى اريحية تامة فهى كانت ترى ان الذين ينتقدون هم مريخاب اولا واخيرا وتهمهم مصلحة المريخ وكان هولاء المشرفين السابقين يعطون اهمية قصوى لكل موضوع له راى فى المجلس لانه يبصرهم بما خفى عنهم اذ ان معظهم فى المغتربين خارج السودان لذا كان دائما ما نجد ان مواضيع الاعضاء الذين يكتبون بطريقة النقد يصل موضوعهم الى اكثر من ثلاث صفحات بها اكثر من 150 رد على الاقل وفى المقابل نجد المواضيع التى تطبل للمجلس بمناسبة وبدون مناسبة نجدها ميتة تماما ولا تلقى قبولا ولا تثير همم الاعضاء . 
كان منتدى الجماهير هو صوت الجماهير المريخية الوفية . صوتاً للموالين وللذين لهم راى فى ما يحدث فى المجتمع المريخى . باختصار كان يجسد ديمقراطية الحوار ، كان المنتدى عبارة عن اسرة واحدة خصوصا اعضاء الداخل .. كثيرا ما اجتمعوا فى مناسبات عدة وشهدها عدد كبير من الاعلاميين المريخاب . كان المعارض منا يحتضن الموالى فى صورة تجسد صفوية مجتمع المريخ العظيم فى هذه اللقاءات . 
الا ان جاءت ادارة دكتور مرتضى وترطيبة ومحمد مختار وطلال . هولاء الذين ظلوا يتحيون المكان فسيحا لكل من اراد التنكيل بالمعارضة المريخية . فى عهدهم هذا ظل اى موضوع ينتقد تجمع اهل المريخ ورموزه مثلا يمكث فى الركن العام ولا يحول تاركين الحبل على القارب لكل من هب ودب ولكل من يجهل تاريخ المريخ وتاريخ رجاله – تاركين هولاء يلوثون صفحات المنتدى بكلام ما انزل اله به من سلطان . كلام يفتقد الى الموضوعية وكله اساءة وتجريح لدرجة ان تحول منتدى جماهير المريخ الى منتدى للاساءة والتجريح لكل من هو ضد الوالى وصحبه .  فى الوقت الذى يقيدون فيه راى المعارضة التى يمثلها عدد من الاخوة الاعضاء داخل المنتدى العملاق . ولكم ان تشاهدو ما يعانيه الاخوة محمد حامد الاغبش وعثمان الشريف من مضايقات فى سبيل الدفاع عن قناعات آمنو بها وتيقنوا انها هى التى تخدم المريخ العظيم وتعيده كما كان ماردا عملاقا وقويا داخل الملعب وخارجه . لا مريخ ينقاد بتلك الصورة التى نشهدها فى ايام حكم الوالى وفى البال قصص وحكاوى وما ايقاف قلق الاخير الا دليلا من عدة دلائل على ما نقول .  وصلت سياسات تكميم الافواه واخراس صوت المعارضة داخل المنتدى الى درجة حظرى ومعى اعضاء اخرين بدواعى وهمية تندرج تحت طائلة عدم احترام قوانين المنتدى . وكاننا منذ العام 2006 لم نكن نحترم هذه القوانين وكان هذه القوانين صدرت فجأة بعد ظهور المركز الاعلامى الذى شيده اعضاء منتدى الجماهير بالتعاون مع المجلس وادارة الاستاد . وهنا لا بد ان نسجل صوت الشكر والتقدير لكل الذين ساهموا فى انشاء المركز وهذا ان دل فانما يدل على مدى تفاعل المريخاب من اجل خدمة ورقى ناديهم ولكن ان تكون هذه الخدمة بشروط تكميم افواه المعارضين داخل المنتدى فهذا ما لا نرضاه . لذا كان راينا فى المركز الاعلامى واضحا بعد ان راينا بوادر الشروط التى امليت على ادارة المنتدى . وما حدث امسية تكريم اعضاء الجماهير لصحيفة المريخ . نعرف تمام ان حظر عضوية الاعضاء المعارضين الاخيرة هو امر دبر له فى ليلة تكريم رئيس المريخ فى جدة وان الامر حسم ان لا صوت معارض فى منتدى جماهير المريخ  ووضعت لمشرفى المنتدى بجدة الشروط  التى تقول انكم منا ونحن منكم ما دمتم معنا ، وما دام كل صوت نشاذ وكل مثيرى الفتن ومفتعلى المشاكل  ( فى رائهم ) يجد التكميم فوراً . 
نكتب ما نكتبه ليس تقليلا من الجهود ، ولا تشفيا من احد ، نكتب لان مسار منتدى الجماهير قد انزلق فى منزلق خطير ، منزلق اصبحنا نلاحظ فيه التقليل من مكانة صحفيون مريخاب تقلدوا اسمى المناصب فى الصحف المريخية ، منزلق اصبحت فيها المواضيع التى تندد بالتجمع والمعارضة ورموز المريخ  تجد مكانها فى الركن العام  فى الوقت الذى يخفى فيه ويحظر اى موضوع يتحدث عن سياسات رئيس المريخ ومجلسه . خاتما اصحى يا معتز العشوائى ويا ابراهيم عمر البطحانى ويا عباس الحيران ويا هيثم على سعيد وحسكو  وكل من ساهم بماله وجهده وفكره فى سبيل قيام المنتدى  ، اصحوا فانتم من وضع اول لبنة لهذا المنتدى العملاق وانظرو الى اى جرف صار . ورغم الانتقاد الا اننى اشيد بادوار دكتور مرتضى نجم الدين فى سبيل رفعة المريخ الكترونيا فمنه تعلمنا كيف نحب المريخ . ولكن ماذا نقول لمشرفى القشرة محمد مختار وترطيبة . 
والقلم لن يتوقف الا ان يعود منتدى الجماهير صوتا للجماهير المريخية موالين ومعارضين لا صوت لمجلس الوالى وحده .

*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*اوع تفتكرو ان ح نسكت على عار 29 يونيو 2009 يا محمد مختار وصحبه 
جارى نشر تداعيات ما حدث فى الصحف 
عبد الله قانون ، عمر بابكر ، الاسد ، حافظ خوجلى ، مصطفى حسين ، من حملة الاقلام المريخية فى الصحف 
وهولاء تجمع 
ايوة 
عديل كدة معارضة 
والصرع ما بقى صراع بين وليد المريخابى والمنتدى 
بقى صراع بين تجمع اهل المريخ ومنتدى الجماهير 
اجيبا ليكم من الاخر كدة 
قوانين شنو الجات بعد المركز الاعلامى 
ما سنة 2006 وقاعدين نكتب النكتبو 
عودنا الجماهير على حرية الراى 
قاعدين نخش المحبين 
وعارفين سياسات المحبين شنو
عشان كدة هناك بنحترم نفسنا وما بنتكلم عن تجمع ولا جن 
فى الجماهير اتعودنا على السماحة 
والجديد شنو 
انتو بتقولوا المنتدى ما حق معارضة ولا مجلس 
طيب ليه بوستات المجلس المنددة بالمعارضة بتعقد عشان يجى البسوى وما بسوى ويطبز فى ناس زى ناس التجمع 
امشو شوفو  كم موضوع مفتوح للاساءة للتجمع 
حسى 
يا ناس الموازنة انتو
                        	*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*كتر خير عثمان الشريف ومحمد حامد الاغبش 
ما ان يموت وليد او غيره الا ويولد مريخى اصيل يدافع عن مريخ التاريخ 
يا وافدين يا جدد 
يا فرحانين بالاشراف 
محمد مختار وترطيبة 
ما فعلتموه هو وصمة عار فى جبين العمل الاشرافى
                        	*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*لو مفتكرين انو وليد المريخابى براهو بتكونوا غلطانين يا محمد مختار 
اسوء ايامكم لم تاتى بعد
                        	*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*بعدين يا مرهف 
منو البقانى هنا مراقب ولا مشرف
استشرتونى فى الحتة 
ولا طوالى لصقتو الصفة دى بى 
عشان ما يجئ محمد حسين ويقول انت مشرف والمفروض توزن كلامك وافعالك وشنو ما عارف فى الرسالة السمجة الرسلا لى قبل اسابيع ديك وكانت سبب لعزوفى عن هذا المنتدى 
وما كنت خاشى لو ما ضربوا لى تلفون وقالوا لى ياسر المشرف كاتب كلام عجب بخصوص ما يحدث فى المنتديات 
تشكر ياسر على الموضوع الثر 
ولتعرف ان ما يحكم المنتديات المريخية هم من يملون قراراتهم على المشرفين فى سبيل المصلحة المتبادلة 
ويا للمريخ الذى اصبح خلية نحل تنقط عسل للوافدين الجدد
                        	*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*واقسم بالله لو كان عندى سلطة لكنت حظرت عضوية محمد مختار وترطيبة من هنا يا بدرالدين يا من تنادى بعدم الحظر والحذف
                        	*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*مرهف ومحمد حسين 
والله اون لاين لا يشبه افكاركم الاقصائية 
يا مرهف يا نهضاوى جديد 
والجديد شديد
                        	*

----------


## محمد مختار محمد

*السلطة لا تأتى بال 50 صوت فقط
                        	*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد مختار محمد
					

السلطة لا تأتى بال 50 صوت فقط



 ههههههههههههههه
والله يا ابو على تبارينى الا اليوم كلو تكون حاتل بجاى واشرافك المهبب بهناك ما تجيب خبرو 
حسى الفرق شنو بين ردك والردود الموجودة فى بوستات ود العمدة ورياض وعباس الحيران وزين العابدين 
الردود دى محرقانى جنس حرقة 
الناس دى مالا نشاطا ضد التجمع كتر كدة 
ولا دة مخطط مرسوم برضوم فى تكريم جدة :bur2:
                        	*

----------


## mohd khair

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد مختار محمد
					

السلطة لا تأتى بال 50 صوت فقط



للاسف التجمع الذي يعشقه وليد ما زال ضعيفا
مثل ضعف الكثيرين امام (اموال ) جمال الوالي واملأته 
لكن سؤال :-
كم صوتا حصلت عليها انت حتي اتتك السلطة في الجماهير ؟؟؟؟
وفق اي تعداد كان تقييم احقيتك بالسلطة في الجماهير ؟؟؟؟؟
ووفق  اي قانون او لائحة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
قبل ان تسخر من الاخرين من المفترض ان تبكي علي نفسك
وانت تشطاط فرحا بهذه السلطة التي تتشدق بها يمينا ويسارا 
سيظل الجماهير هو البيت الذي عشقناه
وهو البيت الذي ترعرعنا فيه وترعرعت اسماءنا
وسيظل الجماهير البيت الذي حرسناه زمنا طويلا 
ليكون خاليا من التابعين و(المترصدين ) وادعياء النزاهة 
وان غدا عند ناظره لقريب

تخر:- يـــــــــــــــــمة:-
البوست الشهير الذي كتبته والذي كتبته للتقرب فيه من السلطة
(هل ينتهي العزاء بانتهاء مراسم الدفن ؟ )
والذي كنت تسخر فيه من كتابات بدر الدين عبد الله النور
وكنت تدعي ان بدر الدين يستحق الحظر 

هذا البوست كان هو القربات للسلطة التي امتلكتها في غفلة من الزمن

وللاسف   ما اتفهه من (قربــــــــــــــــــــــــان )*
*

----------


## mohd khair

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد المريخابى
					

واقسم بالله لو كان عندى سلطة لكنت حظرت عضوية محمد مختار وترطيبة من هنا يا بدرالدين يا من تنادى بعدم الحظر والحذف



شوف يا وليد
لو كان كل ما كتبته صحيحا
فان ما كتبته هنا لم يكن موفقا اطلاقا

لا تدع الغضب يسرب الي داخلك الحقد مثل الاخرين
ولا تدع للظلم سانحة كي يتحكر في تفكيرك

كن مع القانون اينما كان وكيفما كان
ولا تدع ( لاوهامك) و (تهاياتك) (وتخيلاتك) موضعا في التنفيذ
*

----------


## محمد مختار محمد

*ولا بباريك ياوليد ولا حاجة كلامك غالبيته تهاتري ورد فعل متوقع منك لذلك تجدني تجاهلت غالبيته
لمعلوميتك الإشراف ثوب ثقيل علي أكتافي ولكن طالما إرتضيته فسوف أرضي فيه الله ونفسي بإتباع القوانين وأطبقها علي الكل كائننا من كان حتي يخرجني الله من تكليفه .
قصة وافدون جدد دي حقو تنساها معاي بعد وريتك إنو لمن عمرك كان 6 سنوات أنا كنت بسافر مع المريخ
تحياتي
                        	*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*محمد حسين وحظر المشاركات 
وين الكلام الكتبتو انا 

يبقى يا محمد حسين 
طوال ما انت مشرف هنا انا دة طرفى من الكتابة 
ومن المنتدى ظاتو
                        	*

----------


## mohd khair

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohd khair
					

للاسف التجمع الذي يعشقه وليد ما زال ضعيفا

مثل ضعف الكثيرين امام (اموال ) جمال الوالي واملأته 
لكن سؤال :-
كم صوتا حصلت عليها انت حتي اتتك السلطة في الجماهير ؟؟؟؟
وفق اي تعداد كان تقييم احقيتك بالسلطة في الجماهير ؟؟؟؟؟
ووفق اي قانون او لائحة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
قبل ان تسخر من الاخرين من المفترض ان تبكي علي نفسك
وانت تشطاط فرحا بهذه السلطة التي تتشدق بها يمينا ويسارا 
سيظل الجماهير هو البيت الذي عشقناه
وهو البيت الذي ترعرعنا فيه وترعرعت اسماءنا
وسيظل الجماهير البيت الذي حرسناه زمنا طويلا 
ليكون خاليا من التابعين و(المترصدين ) وادعياء النزاهة 
وان غدا عند ناظره لقريب 
تخر:- يـــــــــــــــــمة:-
البوست الشهير الذي كتبته والذي كتبته للتقرب فيه من السلطة
(هل ينتهي العزاء بانتهاء مراسم الدفن ؟ )
والذي كنت تسخر فيه من كتابات بدر الدين عبد الله النور
وكنت تدعي ان بدر الدين يستحق الحظر  
هذا البوست كان هو القربات للسلطة التي امتلكتها في غفلة من الزمن 

وللاسف ما اتفهه من (قربــــــــــــــــــــــــان )*



هذا هو الرد اخي وليد

ولمعلوميتك يا وليد 

بحق حديثك عن دكتور مرتضي وانك قد تعلمت منه حب المريخ

يشهد الله ان مرتضي يحبك لله في لله واكد لي هذا الحديث اكثر من مرة

بمناسبة وبدون مناسبة

حين اتفق معي بانك نموذج للمريخابي الحقيقي الذي يعشق المريخ
                        	*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*07-05-2009, 08:48 صباحاً التحكم
وليد المريخابى هذه الرسالة حذفت بواسطة mohammed_h_o



يا محمد خير 
انت ماشى بعيد ليه 
هنا ظاتو منو المنح محمد حسين صفة الاشراف وانتو عارفين ميولو كويس ومستحيل يبقى محايد 
ضد تولى محمد حسين للاشراف 
وضد اسلوبو
*

----------


## mohd khair

*يا وليد محمد حسين خارج البوست الان

انا من قام بحذف بعض حديثك لاعتبارات اخري

ولو عايزو يرجع 

اسع برجعوا ليك

ما تنفعل ساكت

يلا واصل كلامك 

وخليك مرتب بدون انفعال
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*ايوة يا محمد خير 
ردك كان فى صفحة 9 
ومشى صفحة 8 لانو فى مشاركة اتحذفت لى 
ممكن محمد حسين دة يورينا شنو معيارو للحذف والاخفاء 
اسلوبك وضاح ضدنا من ايامك الاولى فى الجماهير يا محمد حسين 
ولقيت هواك هنا وقاعد تضرى فى عيشك
                        	*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*يا محمد خير 
المشاركة حذفت بواسطة محمد حسين 
انتو قايلين راسنا فيهو قنبور 
ولا مصابين بداء الامية الكمبيوترية 
حذفها ليه ؟ 
حذفها ليه ؟
                        	*

----------


## mohd khair

*صدقني محمد حسين ما عندو دخل
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*جدا مصدقك 
وانا ظاتى استفدت من الخواص الممنوحة لى كمراقب والما عارف البقانى مراقب منو واستعدت المشاركة 
الى هيكلة جديدة للمنبر يا محمد خير 
اون لاين فيه من الحرية الما موجودة فى منبر اخر 
ومحمد حسين زول ما ممكن يكون محايد 
انا حسى ممكن اجيب مشاركاتو الاولى فى الجماهير ضدى وضد بدر الدين وضدك انت كمان وضد اى زول عندو راى فى الوالى الغالى 
المشرف لازم يكون محايد او له القدرة على تقبل الراى الاخر 
مش طوالى يلقى كلام مخالف لرائو يقوم يدوس على زر الاخفاء بكل بساطة وكية كدة فى الزول الكتب المشاركة .
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد المريخابى
					

ايوة يا محمد خير 
ردك كان فى صفحة 9 
ومشى صفحة 8 لانو فى مشاركة اتحذفت لى 
ممكن محمد حسين دة يورينا شنو معيارو للحذف والاخفاء 
اسلوبك وضاح ضدنا من ايامك الاولى فى الجماهير يا محمد حسين 
ولقيت هواك هنا وقاعد تضرى فى عيشك



 
يا وليد شيل محمد حسين من راسك واكتب ما تشاء في ما يخص الموضوع ....
ما قام بحذفه لا يمت لهذا الموضوع بشئ ...
ارجو انك ما تشخصن الموضوع بينك وبين محمد حسين ...
الان الناس يتكلم عن موضوع المنتديات المريخية ...
ارجو انك تتحدث في هذا الموضوع ...
اما تعيين اي احد في الاشراف فهو من حق مؤسسي مريخاب اون لاين ...
وهم لهم الحق فقط في التحدث في هذا الموضوع ...
وقد اخترناك لان تكون أحد مشرفى أون لاين وانا كانت ليس لديك رغبة ...
كان تخبرنا بذلك فلقد قمنا بتنصيبك مشرف منئذ شهور طويلة ولم تعترض منئذ ذلك الوقت لمّا الان يا وليد ؟ 
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*طيب يا طارق يا راقى 
كتبت ما يخص الموضوع 
ليه تم حذف مشاركتى 
محمد حسين يريد ان يحافظ على شعرة معاوية ما بين اون لاين والجماهير لشئ فى نفسه 
وعاوز يخلينى انا بالذات القربان للحتة دى 
وممكن اجيب الرسالة الكلها تهديد الرسلا لى قبل اسابيع وعاوز يكمم فيها قلمى تحت دعاوى انك بقيت مشرف والمفروض تكون زول مسئول وكدة 
دة السبب الخلانى اتكلم فى حتة تقلدى لمهمام الاشراف هنا
                        	*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*يا محمد خير 
والله فى زول رائه اسمو احمد حامد الاغبش 
زول رائع جدا 
شغال فى رفع مواضيعك القديمة فى الجماهير 
بتعرف الزول دة يا محمد 
انا عاوز رقم تلفونو باى شكل
                        	*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*محمد حسين 
اعتذر لك عن كل كلمة ساخنة خرجت فى لحظات غضب عارم 
ولك مطلق الحرية فى تقبل او رفض اعتذارى
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد المريخابى
					

محمد حسين 
اعتذر لك عن كل كلمة ساخنة خرجت فى لحظات غضب عارم 
ولك مطلق الحرية فى تقبل او رفض اعتذارى



هذا هو وليد الذي نعرفه اخو اخوان وصدره رحب يتقبل كل شئ ...
شكرا يا وليد على هذا الفهم الراقي ...
*

----------


## ياسر المشرف

*اصبح المركز الإعلامي في أعمدة الصدى ينسب لترطيبة  ورفاقه وليس لمنتدى جماهير المريخ 
لماذا لم يقم ترطيبة بمنح الرئاسة الشرفية لود الياس ورؤساء المريخ السابقين لقد أصبح المشرفين يرتعدون من حذف كلمة مشرف من تحت إسمائهم 
منتديات المريخ للأسف اصبحت تدار بأجندة خفية لا علاقة لها بقوانينها 
اصبحت مواضيع لقاءات ناهد حسن التي تجريها في التلفزون توضع في ركن أخبار المريخ وما يهم الشأن المريخي يتم رميه في سلة المهملات 
اصبح التنديد بالصحفي حسن حمد مباحاً بالرغم وإنتقاد غيره جريمة تستحق العقاب 
اي قوانين تتحدثون عنها وأنتم تجعلون منتديات المريخ أحدى لجان مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ
                        	*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*يبقى السؤال الذى يقود للاجابة على تساؤل هذا البوست الرائع 
لماذا يسمح للاصوات الموالية للمجلس الحالى بقول ما تريده فى حرية تامة بل ويساعدها بعض مشرفى الهناء بالردود الساخرة ؟ 
لماذا يقبع بوستات الموالين فى الركن العام ؟ ولمدة طويلة الا ان يتدهور البوست الى اسفل الصفحات الياً بفعل المشاركات فى مواضيع اخرى رفعت هذه المواضيع اليا ايضا ؟ 
لماذا يكبت صوت من له راى فيما يحدث ؟ 
لماذا يتم حذف بوستاتهم وتحويلهم على اخف القدر الى ركن الشكاوى ؟ 
من ناتى للاجابة على تساؤل البوست الذى اعتبره بحثاً فى كيفية الحوار فى عالم المنتديات لولا وجود بعض المداخلات العرضية الساخنة والتى لم تكن لتاتى لولا ان هناك سبب . 
يتم باختصار كبت المعارضة لان هناك جهات عليا تامر بذلك . 
اى هناك جهات اخرى غير المشرفين هم من يتحكمون فى منتديات المريخ 
والادهى والامر ان لا يشاركون حتى بالقراءة فقط على ما يكتب 
ويدخلون فقط عندما يتصلون بهم من اجل ان فلان الفلانى كتب فيك يا صاحب المنصب الفوق سواء كان اداريا او صحفيا ً 
حدث معى هذا فى صبيحة كتابتى لذلك البوست ضد الصحفى الكبير معاوية الجاك 
وحدث مع بدر الدين عبد الله النور عندما كتب موية المطرة والبصمة المفقودة 
وحدث ما ياسر المشرف فى منتدى المحبين عندما منتقدا مزمل ابو القاسم . 

يتبع
                        	*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*بعض اصحاب المناصب العليا يجدون كل التقدير وكل الاحترام من المشرفين فى الوقت الذى نجد فيه ادرايون اخرين او صحفيون مريخاب لا يلقون اى ترحيب او احترام ودونكم البوستات التى تتحدث عن الاسد حسن حمد فى الجماهير مؤخراً 
انا شخصيا يمكننى ان انتقد الاسد مثلا اذا وجدت فى حديثه خطأ . وهذا ما حدث فى انتقدى الاخير لخالد ليمونة فى المحبين بسبب تبخيسه لسيكافا . 

يتبع
                        	*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*من المفترض ان تتمتع المنتديات الالكترونية المريخية بحياد تام 
وباستقلالية 
منتدى الجماهير كمثال كان كذلك قبل ان يشيد المنتدى المركز الاعلامى 
المركز شيد من حر مال اعضاء الجماهير المغتربين منهم واعضاء الداخل 
ولكن يبدو ان مجرد الموافقة على ولوج بوابة المدخل الرئيسى للمقصورة كان بشروط 
وشروط مؤسفة
                        	*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*للاسف الذى يتحكم فى منتديات المريخ عامة هى تلفونات انصاص الليالى 
وكلام على شاكلة الاتكتب المفروض ما يتكتب 
ودة عيب فى حقكم 
والكلام الموجود دة رشاشات ما بقولوه 
والادهى والامر ولو كان كلام الكلام كذلك نجد ان المشرف دخل الى البوست المعنى عشرات المرات فى اليوم ووافق على ما جاء فيه حتى ولو بستار حرية المشاركة الا ان موافقته هذه سرعان ما تنقلب 180 درجة بمجرد تلفون الزول الفلانى حتى يايتى لنا صبيحة اليوم التالى وهو منفخ الاوداج زعلا وهو يلعن كاتبه سرا وعلانية .
                        	*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*كنت والى وقت قريب ارفض مجرد لقيا اى صحفى مريخى او شخص من مناطق اتخاذ القرار حتى لا يؤثر فى انتقادى لو كان هناك نقد او اشادة ان كانت هناك اشادة 
لا اذيع عليكم سرا واقول بعد حظرى فى الجماهير وانا الذى جيت احمل موضوعا عن مؤتمر سيد سليم بقاعة الزبير محمد صالح وفؤجيت بالحظر لمدة شهرين وكنت ان ذهبت الى المحبين وفتحت بوستا ساخنا بعنوان هى حربى على الجماهير ووضحت فيها ما جرى وكانت رسالة اردت ايصالها الى حسكو وحلفا فقط واذا بى اتفأجا بحكسو الذى اصبح مشرفا بعد انشاء المركز الاعلامى اذ به ياتى ببعض الفقرات التى كتبتها ويحاول ان يوهم بها اعضاء المحبين بان هذه اسباب حظرى . وكنت قد فتحت نيرانى فى حسكو الذى قال ان ما تكتبه يا وليد هو فوضى وقلت له هل هناك فوضى  اكثر من ان نقراء اسم الاشراف مقرونا باسمك وانت الذى كنت حتى ايام قليلة غير مشرف . قلت له هذا بالرغم من ايمانى بدور حسكو فى انشاء الجماهير . المهم هاج حسكو وماج وحلف بالله ان لا يدخل الى الجماهير او المحبين بعد اليوم وفى ذات اللحظات اتصل بى حسن يوسف عضو مجلس الادارة طالبا منى الاعتذار الى حسكو وقال لى ان حسكو معددا لى ماثر حسكو و و طمانت حسن يوسف باننى ساعتذر له . 
يبقى يا ياسر فى اتصال عضو مجلس ادارة نادى المريخ حسن يوسف ما يؤكد ان هناك جهات عليا تتحكم فى ادارة المنتديات . وحسن يوسف الذى وعدنى بارجاع عضويتى فى الجماهير وهو الذى قال لى اننا نهتم . 
يتبع
                        	*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*حسن يوسف يا ياسر المشرف وعدنى بفتح بوست يكتبه هو شخصيا فى المحبين يطالب فيه بارجاع عضويتى وعضوية الاخوة المحظورين واعنى محمد خير وابو العربى والطيب شاور رغم انه واليابى يشاكل . ولا اقول ود بحرى لان الجميع يشك فى رشوشيته وانا منهم . 
وعدنى حسن يوسف ولكنه لم يوفى بوعده ولم اجد البوست الموعود .
هل عرفت الان من يتحكم فى ادارة المنتديات المريخية
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الاخ وليد اراك تكثر الحديث عن المركز الاعلامي للمنتدي الجماهير رغم انني لا اتفق بالحديث عن منتدي مريخي  في اي منتدي مرخي اخر وكل منتدي له قوانينة 
ولدي سؤال مافائدة المنتديات لو لم تساهم في نهضة المريخ بالراي والفعل 
والحمدلله المنتديات المريخية جميعها تتنافس والحمد لله تنافس شريف من اجل عشقنا المريخ 
ويكفي ان بصماتها ظاهرة في كل مباريات المريخ
ولكل منتدي بصمتة في المريخ 
ولا انت داير المنتديات للونسة والكلام المامنو فايدة ولايقدم ولاياخر
وفي حديثك ياوليد ذكرت بان منتدي الجماهير(ساهم ببنا المركز بمعاونة المجلس )وطيب انت دايرهم ياخدو الاذن من التجمع ولاكييف
مالازم ياخدو الاذن من المجلس المنتخب
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*المؤسف ان يتم حظر عضوية مريخاب مشهود له بالفكر والحركة فى اثراء المنتديات بما يفيد من مواضيع 
والموسف ان يتم ترك الرشاريش يبرطعون هناك واقولها بصراحة رشاريش امثال حريقة وسيد2410 و ود فرجينيا وعمار خالد وحتى ابو عبير الذى اعيدت له عضويته لمجرد انه كتب رقم تلفونه وهو الذى تسائل عنه العضو المصادم عمار الحاج ان كان هناك من يعرفه وللاسف لم يتبرع الذين طالبوا بعودته وقال فيهم احد انه يعرفه معرفة شخصية 
يا محمد مختار .
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*ولدي سؤال لك يا وليد والي تجمعكم ماهي انجازاتكم لمصلح المريخ وليس مجلس المريخ 
هل هي تكريم صحيفة قوون عدو المريخ الاولي  وتكريم رمدان  وتكريم السفية هيثم مصطفي
*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابونزار
					

ولدي سؤال لك يا وليد والي تجمعكم ماهي انجازاتكم لمصلح المريخ وليس مجلس المريخ 
هل هي تكريم صحيفة قوون عدو المريخ الاولي وتكريم رمدان وتكريم السفية هيثم مصطفي



الحبيب ابو نزار
لك التحية

ارجو شاكراً الإلتزام بموضوع البوست 
إن اردت ان تحاكم التجمع او اي كيان آخر
فلك مطلق الحرية في فتح بوست جديد يحمل كل افكارك
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*واذكر لك حادثة ياوليد لي تجمعكم هذا في احد المباريات المريخ الدولية وفي استاد المريخ حضرو مجموعة منكم يحملون اعلام للمريخ وفيها اسم التجمع وقامو بتوزيعها للجماهير البسيطة التي تغتات من قوت ابنائها فما هو رد فعل الجماهير
قامو بجمع كل الاعلام وحرقها ولدي تصويرفيديو لهذة الحادثة لولا تخدش شيئا في المريخ لرفعتة لكم الان
 السؤال هو لماذا تجعلون الكل ينفرون منك حتي الجماهير
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بدرالدين عبدالله النور
					

الحبيب ابو نزار
لك التحية

ارجو شاكراً الإلتزام بموضوع البوست 
إن اردت ان تحاكم التجمع او اي كيان آخر
فلك مطلق الحرية في فتح بوست جديد يحمل كل افكارك



اخي بدر البوست مجراة تحول من حديث وليد عن المركز الاعلامي وانا جزء من من هذاء الانجاز ولكل عضو في جماهير له مساهمة ولادخل للاشراف به فنحن شباب لايعناينا الاشراف اواعضاء مجلس المريخ بل تهمنا مصلحة المريخ فقط 
لاني اري وراحديث وليد كلام كتيير بدر في زهني
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*عظيم جدا يا رياض يا الرجل المتبدل فى مواقفه من اجل اشراف زائل فى المركز الاعلامى . 
نعم كلنا من اجل تقديم ما يفيد المريخ وفريق الكرة 
ولكن لا ان يكون ما نقدمه مقرونا بشروط يجب ان تنفذ بعض الاملاءات 
عندك مثلا مريخاب اون قدم ما قدمه للمريخ هل تغيرت سياسة المنبر 360 درجة كما حدث فى الجماهير بعد انشاء المركز الاعلامى لدرجة انه عينوا الوالى رئيسا فخريا للمنتدى فى هذا التوقيت بالذات ليه لانو ترطيبة ضرب معاهو العشاء فى فندق انتركوننتال بجدة وترطيبة ياتى ويقول لنا ان سبب الرئاسة الفخرية هى ما ظل يقدمه الوالى للمريخ مع العلم ان الوالى ظل يقدم ذات الخدمات للمريخ منذ 2006 تاريخ انشاء المنتدى فلماذا تم تكريمه فى هذا التوقيت بالظاط
                        	*

----------


## ياسر المشرف

*الحبيب ابو نزار 
تحويل البوست الى منحى آخر قد يجرفه من مساره 
كتبت هذا البوست للإستفسار عن من يدير منتديات المريخ 
منتديات المريخ يجب ان تحكمها قوانين المنتديات وليس الولاء لمجلس الإدارة أو غيرها من التنظيمات 
لماذا يريد البعض أن يكون اساس القبول في المنتديات المريخية هو الولاء لمجلس الإدارة 
ليس دفاعاً عن وليد لكن أنا اثق تماماً بأن وليد لايمكن أن يفكر في الاحق الضرر بالمريخ ولا يمكن أن يتآمر على المريخ 



ا
                        	*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*رياض بكرة دى نحن ح نصدر بيانات فى الصحف بخصوص دخول افراد لا يقطعون التذاكر للمباريات تحت دواعى وهمية من بينها ( انا مشرف ضيافة فى المركز الاعلامى ) انت يا رياض بقيتو تخش المقصورة لح تحت دعاوى مشرفين على المركز فى الوقت الذى فيه رجل قدم للمريخ الكثير مثل حامد بريمة منع من الدخول الى المقصورة ولولا تكرم مازدا لما سمح له بالدخول مجانى ومازدا اصطحبه الى كرسى حول الملعب 
يا رياض نحن بنتكلم عن الناس البقت المريخ خلية نحل تنقط عسل لهم
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد المريخابى
					

عظيم جدا يا رياض يا الرجل المتبدل فى مواقفه من اجل اشراف زائل فى المركز الاعلامى . 
نعم كلنا من اجل تقديم ما يفيد المريخ وفريق الكرة 
ولكن لا ان يكون ما نقدمه مقرونا بشروط يجب ان تنفذ بعض الاملاءات 
عندك مثلا مريخاب اون قدم ما قدمه للمريخ هل تغيرت سياسة المنبر 360 درجة كما حدث فى الجماهير بعد انشاء المركز الاعلامى لدرجة انه عينوا الوالى رئيسا فخريا للمنتدى فى هذا التوقيت بالذات ليه لانو ترطيبة ضرب معاهو العشاء فى فندق انتركوننتال بجدة وترطيبة ياتى ويقول لنا ان سبب الرئاسة الفخرية هى ما ظل يقدمه الوالى للمريخ مع العلم ان الوالى ظل يقدم ذات الخدمات للمريخ منذ 2006 تاريخ انشاء المنتدى فلماذا تم تكريمه فى هذا التوقيت بالظاط



اراك تستهزاء بكلم اشرافف هذة وهذا عيبك اخي وليد
اولا هي تكليف وليس تشرف كماتدعي 
ثانية هناك اسباب ادت لتحملي هذة المهمة لبطولة سيكافا
ومن ضمنها وسيلة النقل وهي (الموتر) 
وهل تعلم انا اخر من يخرج من الاستاد اخي وليد 

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد المريخابى
					

رياض بكرة دى نحن ح نصدر بيانات فى الصحف بخصوص دخول افراد لا يقطعون التذاكر للمباريات تحت دواعى وهمية من بينها ( انا مشرف ضيافة فى المركز الاعلامى ) انت يا رياض بقيتو تخش المقصورة لح تحت دعاوى مشرفين على المركز فى الوقت الذى فيه رجل قدم للمريخ الكثير مثل حامد بريمة منع من الدخول الى المقصورة ولولا تكرم مازدا لما سمح له بالدخول مجانى ومازدا اصطحبه الى كرسى حول الملعب 
يا رياض نحن بنتكلم عن الناس البقت المريخ خلية نحل تنقط عسل لهم



(رياض بكرة دى نحن ح نصدر بيانات) خافو الله في انفسكم مما عرفت هذا لتجمع ليس لديهم عمل غير اصدرالبيانات والتصريحات والتكريمات التي لاتخدم مسيرة المريخ في شئ
وهل تعلم اخي وليد من يقومون بمهمة المركز الان ينفقون 10 اضعاف سعر التزكرة التي تتحدثون عنها من مالهم الخاص اكراما لضيوف المريخ والدليل علي ذلك هذا اموقع
http://www.monitor.co.ug/artman/publ...er_87430.shtml
*

----------


## ياسر المشرف

*الحبيب ابو نزار 
اذا كان المركز الإعلامي قد تم إنشائه للمريخ فلما الإصرار على إدارته والإشراف عليه من قبل منتدى معين 
لما لا يتم تسليمه لمجلس إدارة المريخ لتديره هي أم البعض يرغب أن يصبح المركز مسمار جحا
                        	*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابونزار
					

(رياض بكرة دى نحن ح نصدر بيانات) خافو الله في انفسكم مما عرفت هذا لتجمع ليس لديهم عمل غير اصدرالبيانات والتصريحات والتكريمات التي لاتخدم مسيرة المريخ في شئ
وهل تعلم اخي وليد من يقومون بمهمة المركز الان ينفقون 10 اضعاف سعر التزكرة التي تتحدثون عنها من مالهم الخاص اكراما لضيوف المريخ والدليل علي ذلك هذا اموقع
http://www.monitor.co.ug/artman/publ...er_87430.shtml



عظيم يا رياض 
لو كنتم تنفقون 10 اضعاف التذكره فعلام الوقوف ساعات قاربت الثلاثة ساعات فى ترابزين السور الخارجى للمقصورة الرئيسية فى انتظار الفرح المتمثل فى صديق المنتديات هذه الايام حسن يوسف وذلك عندما منعكم تذكرجية المقصورة من الدخول بدون تذكرة . 
:v9v9net_040:
                        	*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*فى السلك يا ياسر 
قالوا انه سيسلمون مفتاح المركز الاعلامى الذى يتشدقون بانه خدمة للمريخ فى يوم مباراة اتراكو الرواندى 
ولكن الان تم تكوين موظفين وهميون للمركز من اعضاء الجماهير منهم من هو مشرف على الانترنت اذا حدث خطأ فى الشبكة او خلافه ومنهم من هو مشرف ضيافة . 
لوووووووووووول
                        	*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*للمعلومية فقط 
فى لجان سيكافا الاعلامية تم تجاهل الصحفى ابو عاقلة محمد اماسا 
فى الوقت الذى تم فيه سرقة ادبية لموضوع كتبه اماسا عن بطولة سيكافا منذ النشأة وحتى اليوم 
هذا الموضوع تم ادراجه فى موقع سيكافا 2009 دون الاشارة الى الكاتب 
اماسا تقدم بشكوى الى حقوق الملكية الفكرية ضد المجلس لانه هو الراعى الرسمى للموقع . 
والقصة طويلة .
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ياسر المشرف
					

الحبيب ابو نزار 
اذا كان المركز الإعلامي قد تم إنشائه للمريخ فلما الإصرار على إدارته والإشراف عليه من قبل منتدى معين 
لما لا يتم تسليمه لمجلس إدارة المريخ لتديره هي أم البعض يرغب أن يصبح المركز مسمار جحا



اخي ياسر هناك فهم مغلوط لدي عامة الاعضاء في المنتديات وعامة الناس 
الا وهو المركز الاعلامي  المنتدي لم يقم بانشاؤة بل باعادة تاهيلة 
فاما بسؤالك عن  الادارة فهي ملك للاستاد فاما عن الاشراف فهو للمنتدي نسبة لمعرفة اغلبية اعضاء المنتدي بعلوم وهندسة الحاسوب فلذلك هم اولي بالاشراف
بعد ان لقيت الاجهزة السابقة الاهمال والتهشيم بعدم المام الادارة بقيمة المركز
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*طيب يا رياض 
ادارة الاستاد حتى يوم لقاء اتراكو لم يكن لديها علم بانكم ماكثون فى المركز فى كل مباراة 
لذا لم يتم استخراج بطاقة دخول للاستاد . 
هل تم استخراج بطاقات دخول لكم ، وكم عددها ؟ 
تخريمة القهقهة : وشوف ليك معاك بطاقة
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بدرالدين عبدالله النور
					

الحبيب ابو نزار
لك التحية

ارجو شاكراً الإلتزام بموضوع البوست 
إن اردت ان تحاكم التجمع او اي كيان آخر
فلك مطلق الحرية في فتح بوست جديد يحمل كل افكارك



بنفس السؤال يا غالي
هل التزم الجميع بفحوي البوست ولم
يتطرقوا لامور اخري 
اذا يظل التجمع جزء من اي مشكل يحدث 
لانه سبب تشرزم الصفوة
لنا عودة هنا وفي بوست منفصل 
تحياتي
مرهف من حساب الباشمهندس
                        	*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*وحسابك انت مالو يا مرهف 
نعال ما جاتو نصيبة
                        	*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*وكلمة تشرذم دى ما سمحة يا المرهف 
ما سمحة خالص خالص
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد المريخابى
					

للمعلومية فقط 
فى لجان سيكافا الاعلامية تم تجاهل الصحفى ابو عاقلة محمد اماسا 
فى الوقت الذى تم فيه سرقة ادبية لموضوع كتبه اماسا عن بطولة سيكافا منذ النشأة وحتى اليوم 
هذا الموضوع تم ادراجه فى موقع سيكافا 2009 دون الاشارة الى الكاتب 
اماسا تقدم بشكوى الى حقوق الملكية الفكرية ضد المجلس لانه هو الراعى الرسمى للموقع . 
والقصة طويلة .



عندما وافق اتحاد سيكاف للمريخ باستضافة هذة البطولة  قامت ادارة المريخ بالاعلان عن كل المريخاب من دون فرزاي كن ميولة في كل المنتديات والصحف

http://www.merrikhabonline.net/vb/showthread.php?t=2206

اين كان ابو عاقلة في تلك اللحظة اوسيد سليم اوحامد بريمة
اليس هم بمريخاب ولهم خبرتهم في البطولت 
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد المريخابى
					

طيب يا رياض 
ادارة الاستاد حتى يوم لقاء اتراكو لم يكن لديها علم بانكم ماكثون فى المركز فى كل مباراة 
لذا لم يتم استخراج بطاقة دخول للاستاد . 
هل تم استخراج بطاقات دخول لكم ، وكم عددها ؟ 
تخريمة القهقهة : وشوف ليك معاك بطاقة



الحمد لله بندخل من حر مالنا وماتنسي (الوقود ايضامن مالنا) كله يهون من اجل المريخ 
تخريمة
ناسكم كان ساعيين لمصلحة المريخ مابقعدو في النادي للعب الورق اثناء مباريات المريخ في الاستاد 
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*تخريمة
ناسكم كان ساعيين لمصلحة المريخ مابقعدو في النادي للعب الورق اثناء مباريات المريخ في الاستاد 

-------------------
اقسم بدين الله يا رياض الكلام دة ما صاح 
فى اصلا اعمامك كدة بكونو فى النادى وما عندهم شغلة بالمباريات 

وبكونو قاعدين يلعبو ضمنة وكوتشينة ويشربوا فى الشاى باللبن 
منو القال ديل ناس التجمع 
ايوة 90% من رواد النادى ايفرى دى هم ناسنا بث هم بكونو فى المباريات يا رياض بكونوا فى الاستاد مافى النادى 
يا رياض اكبر قادة التشجيع هم ناس التجمع ويا حليل صورة مع ابو شاكوش وانا كلمت ابو شاكوش وقلت ليهو لو قابلت الزول الاتصورت معاهو اديهو ضربة بالشاكوش فى صنقوعو وقال لى بسوى . 
يا رياض انا الكلام دة قريتو فى الجماهير وحرقنى شديد واقسم بدين الله 
الناس دى ما لقت فرصة فى التجمع العامل شوكة حوت فى غصة اخونا المرهف الا بعد ما نحن حظرونا 
والبركة فى عثمان الشريف موريهم المكشن بلا بصل 

خالد سيد احمد 
بيوزر وليد المريخابى
وهههههههههه
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*الحمد لله بندخل من حر مالنا وماتنسي (الوقود ايضامن مالنا) كله يهون من اجل المريخ 

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
موترك دة المفروض يدوهو وسام خدمة المريخ الطويلة الممتازة 
من اماكن لقاءات وتجمعات ومؤتمرات التجمع الى خدمة ناس المجلس 
وههههههههه
ويا لتلقلب المواجع
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد المريخابى
					

الحمد لله بندخل من حر مالنا وماتنسي (الوقود ايضامن مالنا) كله يهون من اجل المريخ 

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
موترك دة المفروض يدوهو وسام خدمة المريخ الطويلة الممتازة 
من اماكن لقاءات وتجمعات ومؤتمرات التجمع الى خدمة ناس المجلس 
وههههههههه
ويا لتلقلب المواجع



ياولي انا موقفي ثابت صاح ذهبت معاك عدة موتمرات وتجمعات (بموتري العزيز)
تغطية من اجل المنتدي وليس من اجل التجمع
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*تغطية من اجل المنتدي وليس من اجل التجمع 

والمنتدى قال ما عاوز تجمع 
الا بالحق 
يا رياض
صاحبكم ابو على مالو مجلقب بهناك 
قول ليهو روووق والزول لامن يقع يقول ليهو كترت الباتبت عيب 
وسلم على كى بورتو العمل لينا بلوك
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*والله يا وليد ويا رياض بيكون ياسر المشرف قاعد يحمر ليكم عديل خربتو البوست بتاعه ...
وانت خلاص فكيت محمد حسين وقبلت على مرهف ...
مرهف ده ما تشوف الاسم عكليته درجة ممتازة اعمل حسابك ...:shiny01:
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

والله يا وليد ويا رياض بيكون ياسر المشرف قاعد يحمر ليكم عديل خربتو البوست بتاعه ...

وانت خلاص فكيت محمد حسين وقبلت على مرهف ...

مرهف ده ما تشوف الاسم عكليته درجة ممتازة اعمل حسابك ...:shiny01:



يا اخ طارق الاتكلم عن مرهف دة ما وليد دة الاستاذ خالد سيد احمد بيوزر وليد 
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*مرهف ده ما تشوف الاسم عكليته درجة ممتازة اعمل حسابك ...:shiny01:
المرهف الكتب ليهو بوست يقول يا غربتى عن عباس الحيران متهما اياه الرشوشية 
والله انا لامن قريت البوست دة انفقعت من الضحك 
معقولة يا المرهف 
الزول دة شكلو مما اتحول من عضوية عبد القادر خليل الى المرهف وشنبر زاكرتو خف 
قلت لى يا المرهف هلال الملايين براهو البقول المرهف 
اهه انا من الليلة اسمك عندى المرهف بث 
ومبروك النهضوية الجديدة يا مرهف 
ههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*يا اخ طارق الاتكلم عن مرهف دة ما وليد دة الاستاذ خالد سيد احمد بيوزر وليد 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وههههههههههههههههههه
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*يا طارق حامد 
رسل رسالة لى محمد مختار 
وقول ليهو دى دواس منتديات ساى 
والزعل مرفوض 
لانو شايفو حرن وقال ح يخلى الاشراف فى الجماهير 
الظاهر فى ردود هنا جابت كثافتو 
وقول ليهو لسع انت ما شفت حاجة لانك جزء من المخطط الاترسم 
بس قول ليهو دى براها ودى براها ونحن فى النهاية اخوان نتعارك كدة لامن بهناك وفى النهاية نحن مريخاب 
وقول بس قبال ما تخلى الاشراف خليهو يخش فى بوست عمار الحاج فى ركن الشكاوى ويشوف الرشاريش الهناك واقسم بالله فى اكتر من خمسة رشاريش ردوا هناك 
قول ليهو نضف الرشاريش قبال ما تمش اصلوا سمعنا انك كنستو 600 رشاشة بالتعاون مع اوندى تمبساوى والمؤسف ان جلهم مريخاب وابرزهم دكتور زكريا . 
قول ليهو انت صاحب رسالة رغم انك غلطان فى كيفية الادارة الا فى النهاية واصل فى رسالتك دة واستحمل 
الزول حرن حرنة شديدة 
ويا ود مختار خليك عادى
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابونزار
					

يا اخ طارق الاتكلم عن مرهف دة ما وليد دة الاستاذ خالد سيد احمد بيوزر وليد 



طيب يا رياض ناس التجمع ديل ما كانوا يبقوا وليد ده سكرتير التجمع بدل الناس اللي بتلبد وراء اسمه ديل ...
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 5 ( الأعضاء 5 والزوار 0) ‏وليد المريخابى, ‏محمد على عبدالماجد, ‏ابونزار, ‏ياسر صلاح, ‏mohammed_h_o

يا ياسر صلاح 
البوست الملهلب دة فاتك كيف 
قلت لى مبسوط من عبارات التنكيل والتشريد 
الحق البوست دة وادلى بدلوك بدل ما انت قاعد فى الجماهير البقى بارد دة 
فى بوست فى المحبين برضو ملهلب بتكلم عن اماسا الرفع شكوى للملكية الفكرية فى ناس المجلس وموقع سيكافا
الحق انا عارفك بتحب الدواس بالحيل 
هههههههه
                        	*

----------


## ياسر صلاح

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد المريخابى
					

يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 5 ( الأعضاء 5 والزوار 0) ‏وليد المريخابى, ‏محمد على عبدالماجد, ‏ابونزار, ‏ياسر صلاح, ‏mohammed_h_o

يا ياسر صلاح 
البوست الملهلب دة فاتك كيف 
قلت لى مبسوط من عبارات التنكيل والتشريد 
الحق البوست دة وادلى بدلوك بدل ما انت قاعد فى الجماهير البقى بارد دة 
فى بوست فى المحبين برضو ملهلب بتكلم عن اماسا الرفع شكوى للملكية الفكرية فى ناس المجلس وموقع سيكافا
الحق انا عارفك بتحب الدواس بالحيل 
هههههههه



ما فهمت قصدك يا وِللى
هل هى سخرية أم ماذا؟
*

----------


## محمد مختار محمد

*يا وليد إنت مابيزعلو منك
لأنك نيتك صافية وظاهرك كباطنك
وتأكد قرار مفارقة الإشراف ده ماليك أى يد فيهوا
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد مختار محمد
					

يا وليد إنت مابيزعلو منك
لأنك نيتك صافية وظاهرك كباطنك
وتأكد قرار مفارقة الإشراف ده ماليك أى يد فيهوا



ايوة دة الكلام الدايرنو
رغم انو وليد دة صاحبي لاكن اصلي ما بريحو يايقنعني ابقي معاهو في التجمع يا رجع لصوابة
*

----------


## Awad Eid

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد المريخابى
					

يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 5 ( الأعضاء 5 والزوار 0) ‏وليد المريخابى, ‏محمد على عبدالماجد, ‏ابونزار, ‏ياسر صلاح, ‏mohammed_h_o

يا ياسر صلاح 
البوست الملهلب دة فاتك كيف 
قلت لى مبسوط من عبارات التنكيل والتشريد 
الحق البوست دة وادلى بدلوك بدل ما انت قاعد [mark=#f2df11]فى الجماهير البقى بارد دة [/mark]
فى بوست فى المحبين برضو ملهلب بتكلم عن اماسا الرفع شكوى للملكية الفكرية فى ناس المجلس وموقع سيكافا
الحق انا عارفك بتحب الدواس بالحيل 
هههههههه



 
انت بتحلم ولا شنو ,,,,:harhar1:
*

----------


## كته

*غايتو ياوليد
سخانتك حلوه بالحيل
وبعدين ده ماكلامى القلتو زمااااااااااااااان
ضوق الموت ياملك الموت
نحن  متحملين شديد وضايقين المره
بس نحمد الله المامحتاجين 
لى زول نجر وراهو
لينا الله وبس
الزمن ده ياياسر المشرف 
اسمو الكاش يقلل النقاش
تخريمه ياوليد يارائع
(ظلمته محمد حسين ده شديد اوى)
الباقين ماعندى شغله بيهم
لاكن محمد حسين ده بعرفو بالحيل
مثلو ومثل اخوان موجدين هنا
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*تخريمه ياوليد يارائع
(ظلمته محمد حسين ده شديد اوى)
الباقين ماعندى شغله بيهم
لاكن محمد حسين ده بعرفو بالحيل
مثلو ومثل اخوان موجدين هنا 


كتوت 
سلام مربع اهديهو ليك 
بخصوص محمد حسين احب ان اوضح لك انه هو من هبشنى فى الاول 
فى البوست دة حظر لى مشاركة بكتب فيها ساعتين 
هو اصلا ليهو فترة شغال قصادى القرف
                        	*

----------


## كته

*وبعدين ياود المشرف
بكره كته ده لو جابو اسمو فى الجرائد
دحين مابغير مشيتى فى الحله
وجائز يسيرونى بالنوبه
دق درق دق 
ااااااااااااااااااااااه انا من المغصه
وفى حاجه تانيه فى المنتديات
الواحد يكون  معاك فى البوست تمام التمام
ومقتنع بى موضوعك
لاكن تلفون واحد بس يغير رايو
ودى سابقه حصلت لى انا
ومتاكد منها 
تلفون غير كل شى
حتى فى الاخر عندما استفسرته من الامر
قال لى
(اصبر ياكته الصبر طيب)
يعنى برضو ياياسر 
التلفون بحكم المنتديات
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*بالمناسبة ياولي دايراقول ليك مبروك عضوية الديبة للتجمع امدرمان
*

----------


## ابو ملاذ

*الاخوه الاعزاء سعت كل السعاده بمتابعت هذا ابوست كل الردود والمشاركات تنصب لصالح المريخ نهضه تجمع المهم المصلحه العامه للكيان لنفتح صدورنا للراى والراى الاخر ولختلف فى الاراء ونتحد لخدمة الكيان ولنكن اخوه متحابين .. اخونا وليد اختلاف الاراء لا يفسد للود قضيه
                        	*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*بالمناسبة ياولي دايراقول ليك مبروك عضوية الديبة للتجمع امدرمان 


كلام فارغ لا اساس له من الصحة 
الديبة صديق لبعض قدامى لاعبى المريخ الذين يعتبرون جزء اصيل من التجمع 
والديبة رشاشة فكيف للتجمع ان يقبل فى عضويته رشوشة مثل الديبة
                        	*

----------


## حسكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد المريخابى
					

كنت والى وقت قريب ارفض مجرد لقيا اى صحفى مريخى او شخص من مناطق اتخاذ القرار حتى لا يؤثر فى انتقادى لو كان هناك نقد او اشادة ان كانت هناك اشادة 
لا اذيع عليكم سرا واقول بعد حظرى فى الجماهير وانا الذى جيت احمل موضوعا عن مؤتمر سيد سليم بقاعة الزبير محمد صالح وفؤجيت بالحظر لمدة شهرين وكنت ان ذهبت الى المحبين وفتحت بوستا ساخنا بعنوان هى حربى على الجماهير ووضحت فيها ما جرى وكانت رسالة اردت ايصالها الى حسكو وحلفا فقط واذا بى اتفأجا بحكسو الذى اصبح مشرفا بعد انشاء المركز الاعلامى اذ به ياتى ببعض الفقرات التى كتبتها ويحاول ان يوهم بها اعضاء المحبين بان هذه اسباب حظرى . وكنت قد فتحت نيرانى فى حسكو الذى قال ان ما تكتبه يا وليد هو فوضى وقلت له هل هناك فوضى اكثر من ان نقراء اسم الاشراف مقرونا باسمك وانت الذى كنت حتى ايام قليلة غير مشرف . قلت له هذا بالرغم من ايمانى بدور حسكو فى انشاء الجماهير . المهم هاج حسكو وماج وحلف بالله ان لا يدخل الى الجماهير او المحبين بعد اليوم وفى ذات اللحظات اتصل بى حسن يوسف عضو مجلس الادارة طالبا منى الاعتذار الى حسكو وقال لى ان حسكو معددا لى ماثر حسكو و و طمانت حسن يوسف باننى ساعتذر له . 
يبقى يا ياسر فى اتصال عضو مجلس ادارة نادى المريخ حسن يوسف ما يؤكد ان هناك جهات عليا تتحكم فى ادارة المنتديات . وحسن يوسف الذى وعدنى بارجاع عضويتى فى الجماهير وهو الذى قال لى اننا نهتم . 
يتبع



يا وليد تأكد ان كل كلمة تكتبها يحاسبك عليها الله يوم القيامة وأسوأ شى فى هذة الدنيا ان تظلم أحد .... تعلم يا وليد مابينى وبينك اكبر من منتديات وخلافه من هذة الاشياء وللاسف وجدتك تقرن الخاص بالعام لأنى حاولت اتصل عليك وقفلت الخط وكم تأسفت لذلك
بالنسبة للمركز الاعلامى وحديثك عن فرحتى به تعلم اخى وليد انني فتحت مكانى بالخرطوم وخسرت الملاين وكان المكان عبارة عن ملتقى المريخاب وان كان بالمركز الاعلامى عشرة اجهزة تعلم ان بمكانى ما يقارب الخمسون جهاز ، المركز الاعلامى نفسه يا وليد خسرت فيه ماديا وجسديا وكذا الحال للكثيرون فثمن الدخول لايسوى ما خسرناه وقسما عندما ادخل المركز لا اركز مع لمبارة وكل همى هو خدمة المريخ ....... النسبة للاستاذ حسن يوسف فهو عضو فى المحبين وبالتأكيد قرأ البوست واتصل عليك فى التلفون وحسن يوسف عضو فى المنتديات مثل اى عضو اخر والحديث الخاص يا وليد لاينشر فى العام وتقديرا لحسن يوسف مفترض ان لا تتحدث بمثل هذة الكلمات 
بالنسبة للموضوع النزلتو فى المحين انت كتبت بوست وقلت يا حسكو ويا حلفا ارد اعرف اسباب حظرى وقلت فى نفس الوقت ان هنالك موضوعان فقط تحدثت فيهم وهم موضوع المركز الاعلامى وموضوع صحيفة المريخ وانا احضرت احدي موضوعيك وقلت لك ربما تم حظرك لهذا السبب 
بالنسبة لموضوع الاشراف يا عزيزى وليد انت تعلم انا من المؤسسين ولكن طولة هذة الفترة لم اطلب او اسعى للاشراف واقسم بالله العظيم وكتابه الكريم انا وجدت نفسي مشرف وحدثنى القطانى انهم يحتاجوننى كمشرف لبعد مسافة المشرفين الاخرين ومشغولية طلال وتقديرا لهم وافقت وقسما بالله العظيم لم احظر احد 
بالنسبة للتلفون الذى طلبته منك فلا يعقل يا وليد اطلب منك تلفون ليتم حظرك فلا يمكن اكون بهذا الغباء ولكننى طلبت منك التلفون بكل حسن نية 
مشاركة البعض واسهامهم فى اى عمل يخص المريخ لايعنى ان اتفق مع كل شى فى المريخ اعضاء اون لاين مشكورين ساهموا فى عدة مشاريع واعضاء المحبين واعضاء الجماهير وانت نفسك يمكن تساهم فى اى شى لمصلحة المريخ وهذا لايعنى انك توالى الادارة فالمريخ الكيان هو الهدف
اخيرا يا وليد بمثلا ما لانرضى ان يتهمك البعض بالباطل اتمنى ان لا تتهم احد بالباطل واعلم ان الظلم ظلمات .
والاشراف ليس عيب او جريمة والاشراف تكليف فهو لن يزيدنا او ينقصنا بشى 
ولك ولكل المتداخلين ودى وتقديرى .
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*مرحب حسكو 
حسكو لماذا اقتبست مشاركاتى فى الجماهير الى المحبين فى بوست الاستفسار الكتبتو انا ؟ 
انت تريد ان تخبر اعضاء المحبين بان هذه هى لغة وليد الهدامة فى نظرك 
حسكو لماذا اتصلت بى مستفسرا عن رقم محمد خير وترطيبة فى لك التوقيت ؟ 
حسكو انت كنت تعرف اننى اتحظرت واتصلت لتعرف هل وصل لى الخبر ام لا 
حسكو انت جزء من خطة حظر الاعضاء المخالفين فى نظركم 
حسكو الحظر حار 
الحظر حار 
خصوصا اذا جاء من دون سبب مقنع 
*

----------


## Awad Eid

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد المريخابى
					

مرحب حسكو 
حسكو لماذا اقتبست مشاركاتى فى الجماهير الى المحبين فى بوست الاستفسار الكتبتو انا ؟ 
انت تريد ان تخبر اعضاء المحبين بان هذه هى لغة وليد الهدامة فى نظرك 
حسكو لماذا اتصلت بى مستفسرا عن رقم محمد خير وترطيبة فى لك التوقيت ؟ 
حسكو انت كنت تعرف اننى اتحظرت واتصلت لتعرف هل وصل لى الخبر ام لا 
حسكو انت جزء من خطة حظر الاعضاء المخالفين فى نظركم 
حسكو الحظر حار 
الحظر حار 
خصوصا اذا جاء من دون سبب مقنع 
الحظر حارقنى يا حسكو 



 
اسئلتك يا ولي 

توكد سؤ النية في المسئول ,,,

بادر بحين النية وافترض الحال الافضل حتى يثبت لك عكس ذلك ...

نكشة: ممكن بخبث نسأل الغالي ود المشرف ما دام الموضوع يهم كل المنتديات لماذا لم يفتح البوست في كل المنتديات ,,,
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*حسكو يا لتلك الايام التى كنت استمع فيها الى حديثك المواسى المليان تطييب خواطر  لما نكون مهزومين  خصوصا من الرشاريش 
حسكو الواحد مننا بضيع فى عمرو وزمنو فى المنتديات 
وفى النهاية يعاملوك كعنصر منبوذ 
تتوقع منى شنو يا حسكو 
بخصوص حسن يوسف 
حسن يوسف منو الاداهو رقمى ظاتو 
بعدين هو وعدنى بالحديث للادارة بتاعت الجماهير بخصوص ارجاع عضوية المحظورين 
ليه لامن لقى منى وعد بتطييب خاطرك يا حسكو ما نفذ كلامو ولا شفنا بوست كتبو بالخصوص 
حسن يوسف يا حسكو قال لى كلام الوكت داك انا لامن قربت ابكى 
كلام عن اختلاف الراى فينا يجعل المريخ اقوى 
والظاهر وراء الكلام كان فى كلام 
حسكو اقدر جدا مساهماتك فى سبيل المريخاب من اعضاء المنتديات 
واتذكر ايام المركز العالمى فى موقف جبرة 
بس يا حسكو برضو ليه الحظر دة جاء متزامن مع المركز الاعلامى وتقربكم المفاجئ للمجلس 
ما من سنة 2006 والناس بتكتب براحتها 
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*لا عوض عيد 
حسكو زول اخوى 
ولو ما بعزو
ما بطلع الجواى 
كنت دفنتها ليهو 
بس هو جزء من المخطط الاترسم لحظر المناكفين 
انت بس الما عندك علاقة بالموضوع دة 
حاسى كدة وما عارف ليه 
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*يا حسكو 
منتدى الجماهير انزلق من المبادئ بتاعتو 
وين حرية الراى 
وين حرية التعبير 
من اين جاء محمد مختار وترطيبة وعوض عيد حتى يكسرو مجاديفنا 
حتى معتز العشوائى يا حسكو عاملتوهو زى الزول الغريب 
حتى عباس الحيران 
*

----------


## Awad Eid

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد المريخابى
					

حسن يوسف منو الاداهو رقمى ظاتو 
بعدين هو وعدنى بالحديث للادارة بتاعت الجماهير بخصوص ارجاع عضوية المحظورين 



 
حسن يوسف لا يمكلك اكثر منك في المنتدى يا ولي ,,, وليس له كلمة على الاشراف
*

----------


## Awad Eid

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد المريخابى
					

من اين جاء محمد مختار وترطيبة وعوض عيد حتى يكسرو مجاديفنا 



 
:v9v9net_020::v9v9net_020::v9v9net_020:
                        	*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*حسن يوسف لا يمكلك اكثر منك في المنتدى يا ولي ,,, وليس له كلمة على الاشراف 

يعنى ما عندو خاطر عندكم 
هو عضو فى مجلس الادارة ورحب بالنقد 
البخليكم انتو ما ترحبو بيهو شنو ؟
                        	*

----------


## Awad Eid

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد المريخابى
					

حسن يوسف لا يمكلك اكثر منك في المنتدى يا ولي ,,, وليس له كلمة على الاشراف 

يعنى ما عندو خاطر عندكم 
هو عضو فى مجلس الادارة ورحب بالنقد 
البخليكم انتو ما ترحبو بيهو شنو ؟



 
نرحب بالنقد من اي مريخي وليس الوصاية ,,,
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*نرحب بالنقد من اي مريخي وليس الوصاية ,,, 

ما فهمتك 
تقصد شنو بالوصاية دى 
توضيح - تنوير - فهامة
                        	*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*انت يا عوض عيد خاشى مختفى ليه 
فجاءة كدة بلقى ليك رد 
ما تظهر عادى
                        	*

----------


## حسكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد المريخابى
					

حسكو يا لتلك الايام التى كنت استمع فيها الى حديثك المواسى المليان تطييب خواطر لما نكون مهزومين خصوصا من الرشاريش 
حسكو الواحد مننا بضيع فى عمرو وزمنو فى المنتديات 
وفى النهاية يعاملوك كعنصر منبوذ 
تتوقع منى شنو يا حسكو 
بخصوص حسن يوسف 
حسن يوسف منو الاداهو رقمى ظاتو 
بعدين هو وعدنى بالحديث للادارة بتاعت الجماهير بخصوص ارجاع عضوية المحظورين 
ليه لامن لقى منى وعد بتطييب خاطرك يا حسكو ما نفذ كلامو ولا شفنا بوست كتبو بالخصوص 
حسن يوسف يا حسكو قال لى كلام الوكت داك انا لامن قربت ابكى 
كلام عن اختلاف الراى فينا يجعل المريخ اقوى 
والظاهر وراء الكلام كان فى كلام 
حسكو اقدر جدا مساهماتك فى سبيل المريخاب من اعضاء المنتديات 
واتذكر ايام المركز العالمى فى موقف جبرة 
بس يا حسكو برضو ليه الحظر دة جاء متزامن مع المركز الاعلامى وتقربكم المفاجئ للمجلس 
ما من سنة 2006 والناس بتكتب براحتها 



طيب  يا  وليد  فلنفرض  انا  قلت   لحسن  يوسف  يتصل  بيك  عشان  انت  تعتزر  لى  د ى  فيها   شنو  ؟   ولكن  اقسم  بالله  العظيم  لم اعطيه  تلفونك  ولم اقل  هذا  ............. يا وليد  انت  ليه  شايف  المركز  الاعلامى  كأنه  عمل  سئ  ؟   والادارة   يا تها  الاتقربنا ليها  ؟ قصدك   حسن  يوسف  ؟  يا وليد  الى  الان  انا  لم  اعرف  شخص  من  الادارة  سوى  حسن يوسف  واتشرفت  بمعرفة  هذا  الشخص  الرائع  والمريخابي الغيور  وليس  عيب  التعرف  بهم  ولا يعنى  معرفتنا بالادارة تنفيذ  اجندتها 
الكثيرون  هنا  يعرفون  كثيرا  من  اعضاء  ادارة  المريخ  ولا يعنى  هذا  انهم  يوالونهم  .....  يا وليد  انا   الان  عضو  فى  مريخاب  اون  لاين  ولو  قلت  مثلا   ادارة  المنتدي   واعضاءه  يدعمون  المريخ  من  اجل  التقرب  للادارة  لهم   الحق  فى  حظرى  او  انزارى  .... لاتربط  مساهمة  اى  عمل  للمريخ   بالمجلس  .
*

----------


## Awad Eid

*عارف يا وليد الحاجة المضحكة انكم اختلقتو وجود مؤامراة وصدقتو الموضوع وعملتو من رواية ولم نعرف حتى الان اين الموامراة 
*

----------


## Awad Eid

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد المريخابى
					

انت يا عوض عيد خاشى مختفى ليه 
فجاءة كدة بلقى ليك رد 
ما تظهر عادى



 
دا من حقي ,,, ومن حق اي عضو ,,,

الكورة واطة وما تنصرف من الموضوع ,,,:123:
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*عارف يا وليد الحاجة المضحكة انكم اختلقتو وجود مؤامراة وصدقتو الموضوع وعملتو من رواية ولم نعرف حتى الان اين الموامراة 

تابع بكرة جريدة الكابتن ح تلقو المؤامرة كلها 
طيب ليه يا عوض حظروتونا 
قول لى سبب مقنع انت وحسكو 
مش ممكن انا غلطان وما عارف 
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*يا عوض الرشاريش بس البخشو مختفين 
اظهر وبان 
وما تجئ ناطى فى وشى برد فجأة كدة
                        	*

----------


## Awad Eid

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد المريخابى
					

عارف يا وليد الحاجة المضحكة انكم اختلقتو وجود مؤامراة وصدقتو الموضوع وعملتو من رواية ولم نعرف حتى الان اين الموامراة 

تابع بكرة جريدة الكابتن ح تلقو المؤامرة كلها 
طيب ليه يا عوض حظروتونا 
قول لى سبب مقنع انت وحسكو 
مش ممكن انا غلطان وما عارف 



 
دا ما المكان المناسب
وتم ذكر الاسباب لكل من تسال بالمنبر 

اسمع ما تستعمل استايلي في الكتابة عشان ما تلخبط الكيمان :shiny01:
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*ايواتلك يا حسكو 
براك جبت الحازى فى نفوسكم 
متين انا قلت انو ادارة الجماهير عملت المركز عشان تتقرب من مجلس الادارة 
متين 
انا قاصد قبل حظرى فى الجماهير انا جبت سيرة زى دى 
بعد الحظر اصلى فاتح فيكم نيران ولسع ح تشوفو نيران اكتر 
قبل الحظر عبارة واحدة قلتها لطلال لامن بقى يتهاتر بكلام فارغ 
قلت دة ما كان مركز اعلامى البخليكم تبقو الوالى رئيس فخرى فجأة كدة 
*

----------


## Awad Eid

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد المريخابى
					

يا عوض الرشاريش بس البخشو مختفين 
اظهر وبان 
وما تجئ ناطى فى وشى برد فجأة كدة



 
انت مقتنع انو انا مارشاشة ؟
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*يا عوض 
انتو قلتو فى رسالة الحظر ان سبب الحظر هو عدم احترام الادارة 
ما احترمنا الادارة كيف ؟ 
قول لى
                        	*

----------


## حسكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد المريخابى
					

يا حسكو 
منتدى الجماهير انزلق من المبادئ بتاعتو 
وين حرية الراى 
وين حرية التعبير 
من اين جاء محمد مختار وترطيبة وعوض عيد حتى يكسرو مجاديفنا 
حتى معتز العشوائى يا حسكو عاملتوهو زى الزول الغريب 
حتى عباس الحيران 



مافى  زول  مخلد  فى  المنتدي  وفى  اى  منتدي  هنالك  توارث  يذهب  هذا ويأتى  ذاك  محمد  مختار  وترطيبة  وعوض  عيد  اعضاء  فى  المنتدي  ومريخاب   مثلنا  ولهم   الحق  فى ان يصبحوا  فى   الادارة  مثلهم  مثل  اى  عضو  اخر  .....سيذهب  هولاء ويأتى  غيرهم  وهكذا 
والاشراف  يا  وليد  غير  جايب  للناس  المشاكل  ماجايب  ليهم  حاجة  
فهولاء  يساهرون  ويقطعون  من  وقتهم  من  اجل   المنتدي  .
*

----------


## Awad Eid

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد المريخابى
					

قلت دة ما كان مركز اعلامى البخليكم تبقو الوالى رئيس فخرى فجأة كدة 



 
والفكرة واضحة ,,,
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*عارف يا وليد الحاجة المضحكة انكم اختلقتو وجود مؤامراة وصدقتو الموضوع وعملتو من رواية ولم نعرف حتى الان اين الموامراة 

ماهى اسباب الحظر يا عوض عيد 
محمد مختار ضميرو انبو وصحى وحرد الاشراف هههههههههههه
انتو ضميرك يصحى متين ؟ 
ليه عاوزين الجماهير يكون تابع للادارة 
وانتم الذين تقولون ان الجماهير لا يعينه المجلس او المعارضة 
ليه يا عوض حظروتنا 
ليه بس الحظر يقع فى ابو العربى ووليد ومحمد خير وود بحرى المريخابى الاصيل الشاكين فيهو انو رشاشة 
عارفين حظر الطيب شاور الوجيه جاء عشان بقى شوكة حوت لدكتور مرتضى 
باستيايل خطك ح اعذبكم 
*

----------


## Awad Eid

*ولي الغالي

العفو والعافية ,,,

انا متخارج ماشي عضة في بيت السفير معانا علي مهدي وسامي الحاج

وراجع ليك بس الشوط التاني ضفاري 
*

----------


## Awad Eid

*ولي عليك الله احكي لي الموامراة اللي عملتو منها ابطاااال 
*

----------


## حسكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة awad eid
					

ولي الغالي

العفو والعافية ,,,

انا متخارج ماشي عضة في بيت السفير معانا علي مهدي وسامي الحاج

وراجع ليك بس الشوط التاني ضفاري 



وانا  كمان  طالع   المشوار بعيد  وان شاء الله  نواصل  غدا  ان  كان  فى  العمر  بقية .
*

----------


## كته

*اها لسع ماعرفنا حاجه
من يحكم المنتديات؟
خلونا من قصه حظرنى منو واتحظرته كيف
دايرين نعرف من يحكم المنتديان
عشان الواحد يشوف ليهو درب تانى
*

----------


## كته

*اووووووووووووووو حبيبنا القطانى
اريتنا زيك
يامريخى يااصيل
والله انا شايف فيك خير المريخ كلو
غايتو اعزرنا لو قصرنا معاك
انته زول طيب
وبتحب المسكين وزل خدوم ووفى
لاكن ولاكن ولاكن 
خليها سااااااااااااكت
وبرضو الاشراف لايحكم
الاشراف كومبارس
البيحكم الرجل الكبير
(البردعى)
هااااااااااااااو كاااااااااااااو 
سيسسسسسسسسسسسسسى سبندا
عزرا ياقطانى ياحبيب الكل
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					

اووووووووووووووو حبيبنا القطانى
اريتنا زيك
يامريخى يااصيل
والله انا شايف فيك خير المريخ كلو
غايتو اعزرنا لو قصرنا معاك
انته زول طيب
وبتحب المسكين وزل خدوم ووفى
لاكن ولاكن ولاكن 
خليها سااااااااااااكت
وبرضو الاشراف لايحكم
الاشراف كومبارس
البيحكم الرجل الكبير
(البردعى)
هااااااااااااااو كاااااااااااااو 
سيسسسسسسسسسسسسسى سبندا
عزرا ياقطانى ياحبيب الكل



ههههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابونزار
					

ههههههههههههههههه



 
انته ياابونزار بتضحك 
جد جد ولا كضب كضب
*

----------


## كته

*(لا يمكن تجاوزه)
الزول ده ماعارف المطره صابه وين
*

----------


## كته

*والله الواحد 
لمن يسمع نحن فى المريخ اخوه
يقول القبه تحتها فكى
وعلى قول اخونا ابدباره
دى شعارات موتمر وطنى ساااااااااااااكت
تصبحو على خير والعفو العافيه
دائر افضفت بس دى فيها حاجه
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*

الصورة مهداة للعزيز الاقصائى عوض عيد وصحبه 
حربنا لن تتوقف ضد الاقصاء 
والى ان يعود الجماهير كما كان قبل ان يلج بابه الوافدون الجدد
:123::123:
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد المريخابى
					






من هم أعضاء التجمع في المنتدى والذين تم حظرهم؟
وهل الموضوع أعلاة فقط لأعضاء التجمع أم لكل الأعضاء الذين تم حظرهم؟
وماهي حرية الرأي التى ينشدونها؟
وهل يريد التجمع من المنتديات المريخية أن تكون معبراً لنشر مايريدون؟؟
وكيف نعلم أن مايقولون هي الحقائق الكاملة؟؟
ماهي الوسائل التي بها نعرف أنهم على حق ؟؟
*

----------


## mohd khair

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة awad eid
					

عارف يا وليد الحاجة المضحكة انكم اختلقتو وجود مؤامراة وصدقتو الموضوع وعملتو من رواية ولم نعرف حتى الان اين الموامراة 



ههههههههههههههههه
فعلا حاجة مضحكة يا عوض عيد
مضحكة جدا ان تتهم الناس بما هو فيك وليس في الاخرين

من الذي جاء علي سيرة مؤامرة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

الم تكونوا انتم  من (سوق ) لهذه الفكرة
هل نسيت ماذا كتبت انت وماذا كتب طلال وماذا كتب ترطيبة
وهل نسيت كيف كنتم تتحدثون عن المؤامرة
وعن استهداف المنتدي
وعن الفتن
وعن اصحاب الغرض والمرض والحسد
هل نسيتم كيف تحدثتم عن الاستهداف من قبل اعداء النجاح
وان نجاح المركز الاعلامي كان السبب
وان صحوة منتدي الجماهير كانت السبب
ايتحرك كل هؤلاء (اصحاب الفتن واصحاب الغرض والحاقدين علي المنتدي ) ؟

ايعقل ان تكون نسيت بهذه السرعة وبهذه البساطة ؟؟؟؟؟

ماذا فعلتم ؟؟؟؟؟
حظرتم هؤلاء الحاقدين والساعين لتدمير المنتدي! (حسب فهمكم وحسب تهياتكم)
ايعقل ان تكون قد تناسيت كل هذا وتاتي لتتهم به الاخرين ؟؟؟؟؟؟

هل تناسيت بهذه السهولة كيف انكم خلقتم البطولة الوهمية الذائفة في عقولكم
وانتم تتحدثون عن التامر علي المنتدي (حسدا ) علي نجاحاته ؟؟؟؟؟

اتقي الله يا عوض عيد
اتقي الله يا عوض عيد
اتقي الله يا عوض عيد

الغريب في الامر انه رغم الحظر
الا انا نغمة الاستهداف للمنتدي مازالت مستمرة داخل المنتدي

عجبي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ونحن بدورنا نسال :-
اين كانت المؤامرة التي تحدثتم عنها ولاجلها قمتم (بتطهير ) المنتدي
من المتامرين والمترصدين للمنتدي !

*

----------


## mohd khair

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسكو
					

طيب يا وليد فلنفرض انا قلت لحسن يوسف يتصل بيك عشان انت تعتزر لى د ى فيها شنو ؟ ولكن اقسم بالله العظيم لم اعطيه تلفونك ولم اقل هذا ............. يا وليد انت ليه شايف المركز الاعلامى كأنه عمل سئ ؟ والادارة يا تها الاتقربنا ليها ؟ قصدك حسن يوسف ؟ يا وليد الى الان انا لم اعرف شخص من الادارة سوى حسن يوسف واتشرفت بمعرفة هذا الشخص الرائع والمريخابي الغيور وليس عيب التعرف بهم ولا يعنى معرفتنا بالادارة تنفيذ اجندتها 
الكثيرون هنا يعرفون كثيرا من اعضاء ادارة المريخ ولا يعنى هذا انهم يوالونهم ..... يا وليد انا الان عضو فى مريخاب اون لاين ولو قلت مثلا ادارة المنتدي واعضاءه يدعمون المريخ من اجل التقرب للادارة لهم الحق فى حظرى او انزارى .... لاتربط مساهمة اى عمل للمريخ بالمجلس .



 
شوف ياحسكو
مافي حد اقرب للادارة من قطاني
هل حدث يوما ان تحدث احد في شان كهذا ؟؟؟؟؟
هل هاجم احد يوما ما القطاني او اختلف معه ؟؟؟؟؟
هل يجد قطاني غير الاحترام والتقدير والاشادة شيئا ؟؟؟؟؟؟
مالك كيف نحكم  ؟؟؟؟؟

وهل تريد ان توحي بانك لم تكن علي علم بالحظر ؟؟؟

اقسم حاج بانه لم يكن يعلم
اقسم دكتور مرتضي انه لم يكن يعلم
اوضح ايهاب ايضا انه لم يكن يعلم ان الحظر قد تم .

اذا من الذي حظر ؟؟؟
ولماذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ترطيبة يقول ان محمد خير تم حظره لانه تجاوز اللوائح والقوانين
وانه اســــــــــــــــــــــــاء للادارة .

وسبب الحظر الذي تم ارساله لي يقول 
تم حظرك لعدم احترام الادارة .

ماذا علي ان اصدق ؟؟؟؟؟
رسالة الحظر ؟
ام حديث ترطيبة ؟؟؟؟؟؟

لكن السؤال :-
اذهبوا واستخرجوا مفردة واحدة تسيئ للادارة
او اي قول او حديث يتجاوز اللوائح والقوانين
واتحداكم ان تستخرجوا منه التجاوز والاساءة التي ( تتوهمونها في عقولكم)

*

----------


## محمد مختار محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد المريخابى
					

محمد مختار ضميرو انبو وصحى وحرد الاشراف هههههههههههه
...............
 وود بحرى المريخابى الاصيل الشاكين فيهو انو رشاشة 



عيب عليك يا وليد تقول كلامك ده وإنت عارف سبب إبتعادى
وبطل تصطاد فى الماء العكر

بعدين ود بحرى بقى مريخابى اصيل بين يوم وليلة
أول أمس كان رأيك غير كده 
ياوليد ما تناقض نفسك على الاقل بين أقوالك وكتاباتك
*

----------


## كته

*والله ياياسر المشرف
انشاء الله لاتموت ولا تمشى تفوت
اسال الله الكريم يسعدك فى الدارين
ريحتنى راحه بالبوست بتاعك ده
اى شى انا كنته  خاتيهو فى راسى
ظهر لى فى البوست ده
وعشان اثبت  انو فى رجل كبير يحكم المنتديات
عندى بوست قديم محتفظ بيهو فى الجهاز
وخاص بالاشراف
النمشى اذاكر فيهو 
واحكى ليكم 
بالله الواحد يادوووووووووب فتح
كنا اكل زى الناس مابناكل
اى شى كنته حاسى بيهو ظهر لى فى البوست ده
احمدك يارب
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*يا محمد حسين 
متى تتخلى عن اسلوب ايامك الاولى فى المنتديات 
متى تتخلى عن احتكارية الراى الذى يجب ان يسود 
انت اقصائى يا محمد حسين 
اقصائى لامن بهناك
                        	*

----------


## ترطيبة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة awad eid
					

ولي عليك الله احكي لي الموامراة اللي عملتو منها ابطاااال 




ياسر المشرف تحدث عن اجتماع في جدة بين اشراف الجماهير ومزمل ابوالقاسم تم توجيههم خلاله بادارة المنتدى بالكيفية التي يراها مزمل مناسبة واقول لياسر يشهد الله اني لم اقابل مزمل في حياتي ولم اتحدث معه عبر الهاتف او غيره ولم يبلغني اي احد بتوجيهات صادرة منه
تحدث ايضا ياسر عن ان هناك شخصا اخبره بهوية المحظورين تقربا لادارة المريخ قبل 10 ايام من تاريخ الحظر فلماذا صمت ياسر المشرف كل هذه المدة حتى يتحدث عن هذا الامر ولماذا لم يقم بفتح بوست مشابه في الجماهير رغم تواجده اليومي هناك
عندما تعرض ياسر المشرف لهجوم من الاعضاء في منتدى الجماهير بسبب احد البوستات التي كتبها هناك استنجد بدكتور مرتضى لحمايته من الاعضاء ورسالاته لا تزال تراوح مكانها في ملف مرتضى الشخصي في منتدى الجماهير والسؤال هنا ان كان ياسر لا يعلم من يدير منتديات المريخ لماذا خص مرتضى بطلب حمايته من الاعضاء والطلب يسبق البوست الذي قام بفتحه في اونلاين

*

----------


## ترطيبة

*[quote=وليد المريخابى;25184]
من اين جاء محمد مختار وترطيبة وعوض عيد حتى يكسرو مجاديفنا 
quote]

ترطيبة موجود في نادي المريخ منذ ان كان عمره 5 سنوات وارتباطي بالنادي لم يبدأ مع تسلمي مهام الاشراف في منتدى الجماهير
صدق يا وليد من زمان وحتى الان عندنا حافلة مخصوص لمباريات المريخ ونحاس رابطة مشجعي المريخ بالجيلي لم يغب عن اي مباراة للمريخ
تخريمة
ترطيبة لا علاقة له بقرار الحظر لانه بكل بساطة لما اتحظرتوا انا كنت خارج منظومة الاشراف 
*

----------


## ياسر المشرف

*الحمد الله الدخلت  البوست يا ترطيبة 
بالمناسبة ذيدان ابراهيم لم يمت وأتمنى توقيع العقاب على من روج لتلك الإشاعة داخل المنتدى 
هل تنكر إجتماعكم مع مع مزمل ابو القاسم بمدينة جدة عندما كان متواجداً هناك 
صمت يا أخ ترطيبة لأنني لم أكن مصدقاً لتلك الرواية وإن كانت قرائن الأحوال تؤكد صحتها وقد حذرت محمد خير ا بصورة شخصية وطلبت منه أن يحتاط من الأمر 
هل كنت ستترك هذا البوست لو كنت كتبته في منتدى الجماهير
 إذا كنت تريد المحاسبة والنقاش فمرحب بذلك كي اثبت لك أن منتدى جماهير المريخ لا يدار بقوانين المنتدى وأن من يحكم منتديات المريخ ليس هم الإشرف
                        	*

----------


## ترطيبة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ياسر المشرف
					

هل تنكر إجتماعكم مع مع مزمل ابو القاسم بمدينة جدة عندما كان متواجداً هناك 



اقسمت بالله في مداخلتي انني لم التق بمزمل ابوالقاسم في حياتي ولم اتبادل معه اطراف الحديث لا وجها لوجه ولا عبر الهاتف وتسنطيع التاكد من هذا الحديث من الاخ حمد جادين رئيس رابطة مشجعي المريخ بجدة
فهل ستمتلك انت الشجاعة للافصاح عن من نقل لك هذا الكلام الكاذب
*

----------


## ياسر المشرف

*[quote=ترطيبة;25269]





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد المريخابى
					

من اين جاء محمد مختار وترطيبة وعوض عيد حتى يكسرو مجاديفنا 
quote]

ترطيبة موجود في نادي المريخ منذ ان كان عمره 5 سنوات وارتباطي بالنادي لم يبدأ مع تسلمي مهام الاشراف في منتدى الجماهير
صدق يا وليد من زمان وحتى الان عندنا حافلة مخصوص لمباريات المريخ ونحاس رابطة مشجعي المريخ بالجيلي لم يغب عن اي مباراة للمريخ
تخريمة

ترطيبة لا علاقة له بقرار الحظر لانه بكل بساطة لما اتحظرتوا انا كنت خارج منظومة الاشراف 




الأخ ترطيبة أنت من حظرت محمد خير ووليد المريخابي 
لقد سبق أن ذكرت لي حرفياً واقسم بالله ثلاثاً على ما أقول ماذا كنت تريد مني ان أفعل بعد أن أساء محمد خير للمنتدى 
أنت لم تتخلى عن الإشراف لحظة واحدة وحكاية الإعتزار عن الإشراف لمدة ساعات مع الإحتفاظ بكافة الصلاحيات أمر غير مقنع
                        	*

----------


## ترطيبة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ياسر المشرف
					

صمت يا أخ ترطيبة لأنني لم أكن مصدقاً لتلك الرواية وإن كانت قرائن الأحوال تؤكد صحتها وقد حذرت محمد خير ا بصورة شخصية وطلبت منه أن يحتاط من الأمر 
هل كنت ستترك هذا البوست لو كنت كتبته في منتدى الجماهير



ولماذا لم تحذر باقي الاعضاء كي يحتاطوا للامر 
نقلك للامر لمحمد خير عبر الهاتف لا يعدو ان يكون قوالة لا تستحق الوقوف عندها
ما بيني وبين محمد خير على المستوى الشخصي اكبر مما تتخيل فانصحك ان تجد لك بركة آسنة اخرى لتصطاد فيها
*

----------


## محمد مختار محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ترطيبة
					

اقسمت بالله في مداخلتي انني لم التق بمزمل ابوالقاسم في حياتي ولم اتبادل معه اطراف الحديث لا وجها لوجه ولا عبر الهاتف وتسنطيع التاكد من هذا الحديث من الاخ حمد جادين رئيس رابطة مشجعي المريخ بجدة

فهل ستمتلك انت الشجاعة للافصاح عن من نقل لك هذا الكلام الكاذب



يا إيدى شيلينى وختينى فى بيت الله العاجبنى
نعمل قرعة فى باقى إشراف جده
ياربى منو ؟؟؟؟؟؟
ياترطيبة وياسر المشرف من روج للإشاعة الكاذبة
لا يمتلك الشجاعة الكافية ليقول أنا
ولو إمتلك الشجاعة ليكتبها لما قالها بالتلفون لغيره لينقلها
*

----------


## ترطيبة

*[quote=ياسر المشرف;25274]





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ترطيبة
					

 
الأخ ترطيبة أنت من حظرت محمد خير ووليد المريخابي 
لقد سبق أن ذكرت لي حرفياً واقسم بالله ثلاثاً على ما أقول ماذا كنت تريد مني ان أفعل بعد أن أساء محمد خير للمنتدى 
أنت لم تتخلى عن الإشراف لحظة واحدة وحكاية الإعتزار عن الإشراف لمدة ساعات مع الإحتفاظ بكافة الصلاحيات أمر غير مقنع



لكي تحتفظ بصلاحياتك فلابد ان يكون لونك اخضر وغياب اللون يعني انك لا تمتلك اي صلاحيات وتستطيع سؤال من لهم خبرة في ادارة المنتديات
ذكرت لك بالحرف الواحد ان سبب حظر محمد خير هو اساءته للادارة ولم اقل لك انني من قمت بحظره فاتق الله فيما تكتب

*

----------


## ياسر المشرف

*بالرغم من أنني لا أود الحديث عن نفسي على إفتراض حسن النية 
إلا أنني لماذا قمت بنقل جميع المواضيع الخاصة بياسر المشرف الى قسم الصحافة بإعتبارها تخص تلك الأقسام 
لماذا فاجأتنا أنت شخصياً بنقل أخبار اللقاءات التي تجريها الأخت المحترمة ناهد ضمن أخبار المريخ بالرغم من تلك القاءات لا علاقة لها بأخبار المريخ 
قمت بمنحي مخالفة ووضعها علناً أمام الكل بالرغم من أن هناك أعضاء قد تمإنذارهم بشكل نهائي التنكيل بهم كما فعلت معي اليست تلك المخالفة كانت مقدمة لحظري مع المغضوب عليهم الذين تم حظرهم 
موضوع الحظر لمدة شهر أو شهرين هو نفس السلاح الذي استخدمته مع العضو بدر الدين لعملك أنو بدر الدين لن يعود للكتابة بمنتدى جماهير المريخ بعد أن تم عقابه بالحظر ونفس الأسلوب تم إستخدامه مع كته وتريد استخدامه مع محمد خير ووليد المريخابي وشخصي الضعيف
                        	*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*استنجد بدكتور مرتضى لحمايته من الاعضاء ورسالاته لا تزال تراوح مكانها في ملف مرتضى الشخصي في منتدى الجماهير 


لا حولا 
انت يا ترطيبة عندك الصلاحية تخش رسائل دكتور مرتضى الخاصة 
حولا 
والخششك شنو فى  صندوق رسائل مشرف زيك تماما
ولا الشغلانية حباكنها اانت والدكتور 
البوست دة ح يكشف المثير 
حتى الان عوض عيد وحده بعيدا عن مهزلة 29 يونيو 
ترطيبة حسع قال ما انا 
طيب  يا جماعة انتو مش عندكم ركن مشرفين تتناقشو فيها كلكم 
وتحددو الموافقة الجماعية على الحظر 
ولا الشغلانية عنتريات ساى 
شخصيا انا عارف انو طلال وحسكو هم الحظرونى
                        	*

----------


## ياسر المشرف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ترطيبة
					

ولماذا لم تحذر باقي الاعضاء كي يحتاطوا للامر 
نقلك للامر لمحمد خير عبر الهاتف لا يعدو ان يكون قوالة لا تستحق الوقوف عندها

ما بيني وبين محمد خير على المستوى الشخصي اكبر مما تتخيل فانصحك ان تجد لك بركة آسنة اخرى لتصطاد فيها



 اولاً كلمة قوالة هذا ليس لائقة بترطيبة وأذا كنت تهدف منها افساد البوست بتحويل مساره فلن اجاريك فيها لأنني أكبر منك سناً وأن هدفي من إنتقادك ليس لأمر شخصي فأنا ما زلت أحبك ولكن حبي للمريخ أكبر من حب اية أنسان آخر 
استهجنت حديثي مع دتور محمد خير عن المؤامرة التي تدبر له وإعتبرتها قوالة فكيف علمت أنت ما دار بيني وبين محمد خير عبر الهاتف الم يكن عبر الهاتف ايضاَ
                        	*

----------


## ترطيبة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد المريخابى
					

استنجد بدكتور مرتضى لحمايته من الاعضاء ورسالاته لا تزال تراوح مكانها في ملف مرتضى الشخصي في منتدى الجماهير 


لا حولا 
انت يا ترطيبة عندك الصلاحية تخش رسائل دكتور مرتضى الخاصة 
حولا 
والخششك شنو فى  صندوق رسائل مشرف زيك تماما
ولا الشغلانية حباكنها اانت والدكتور 
البوست دة ح يكشف المثير 
حتى الان عوض عيد وحده بعيدا عن مهزلة 29 يونيو 
ترطيبة حسع قال ما انا 
طيب  يا جماعة انتو مش عندكم ركن مشرفين تتناقشو فيها كلكم 
وتحددو الموافقة الجماعية على الحظر 
ولا الشغلانية عنتريات ساى 
شخصيا انا عارف انو طلال وحسكو هم الحظرونى



الرسالة موجودة ضمن رسائل الزوار في ملف مرتضى الشخصي على عينك يا تاجر  وكل الاعضاء يستطيعون قرائتها
اقسم بالله العظيم انه لا يوجد اي هاك لكشف الرسائل الخاصة للاعضاء في منتدى الجماهير لاننا لا نتحسس ولا نتجسس
لم يكن لدي اي صلاحية لدخول اي ركن اداري في منتدى الجماهير ابان الاستقالة
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*ترطيبة 
اجب على  سؤال البوست ما دكت قد  دخلت فيه 
من يحكم المنتديات :
المشرفين ؟ 
الاداريون ؟ 
الاعلاميون ؟ 
الصداقات التى هى بين المشرفين وبين الشخص فحوى البوست ؟
الاهواء الشخصية  ؟
العنتريات ؟
القوى النافذه على المشرفين ؟
جماعات الضغط من خارج الاعضاء ؟
من يحكم المنتديات 
ولان تمثل الجماهير فانت لا تحكم الجماهير
هناك من يملئ عليك شروطه من اجل مصالح متبادله
                        	*

----------


## ياسر المشرف

*تلك الرسالة القابعة بملف دكتور مرتضى ليس فيها ما يعيب لأن من الطبيعي أن يجد العضو الحماية من الإشراف وتأكد انه عندما يخطيء أحد في حقي في منتدى الجماهير فسأكتب لك شخصياً لحمايتي 
كانت بسبب إتهامي على ما أعتقد من قبل بعض الوافدون الجدد بانني رشاشة وعلى ما أعتقد أن وليد المريخابي الموجود بيننا الآن كان قد سبق له التعليق على تلك الإساءات التي وجهت لشخصي
                        	*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*انت ترطيبة عملت حكاية التخلى عن الاشراف المؤقت دى لعبة عشان تقول انا ما مشترك فى جريمة  29 يونيو 
انت وكت خليت الاشراف 
الرجعك ليهو شنو ؟ 
طيب مين الحظرنا 
وليه ؟
                        	*

----------


## ترطيبة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ياسر المشرف
					

بالرغم من أنني لا أود الحديث عن نفسي على إفتراض حسن النية 
إلا أنني لماذا قمت بنقل جميع المواضيع الخاصة بياسر المشرف الى قسم الصحافة بإعتبارها تخص تلك الأقسام 
لماذا فاجأتنا أنت شخصياً بنقل أخبار اللقاءات التي تجريها الأخت المحترمة ناهد ضمن أخبار المريخ بالرغم من تلك القاءات لا علاقة لها بأخبار المريخ 
قمت بمنحي مخالفة ووضعها علناً أمام الكل بالرغم من أن هناك أعضاء قد تمإنذارهم بشكل نهائي التنكيل بهم كما فعلت معي اليست تلك المخالفة كانت مقدمة لحظري مع المغضوب عليهم الذين تم حظرهم 
موضوع الحظر لمدة شهر أو شهرين هو نفس السلاح الذي استخدمته مع العضو بدر الدين لعملك أنو بدر الدين لن يعود للكتابة بمنتدى جماهير المريخ بعد أن تم عقابه بالحظر ونفس الأسلوب تم إستخدامه مع كته وتريد استخدامه مع محمد خير ووليد المريخابي وشخصي الضعيف



وهل بوستاتك التي تم نقلها لا تخص الصحافة الرياضية
اي بوست ينزل اولا في ركن اخبار المريخ ويتم نقله دوريا لقسمه الاصلي ولعلمك المشرفين لا يتدخلون الا قليلا في نقل البوستات والمهمة موكلة بالكامل للمراقبين واي خطأ موجود لا يتعدى حدود السهو
*

----------


## ترطيبة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد المريخابى
					

انت ترطيبة عملت حكاية التخلى عن الاشراف المؤقت دى لعبة عشان تقول انا ما مشترك فى جريمة  29 يونيو 
انت وكت خليت الاشراف 
الرجعك ليهو شنو ؟ 
طيب مين الحظرنا 
وليه ؟



ترطيبة لا يخشى احدا واتحمل مسئولية اي عمل اقوم به ولا اختبيء خلف اي شخص
رجعت تقديرا لرغبة الاعضاء وانت اولهم
*

----------


## ياسر المشرف

*يا وليد موضوع حظرك لم يكن وليد اللحظة الأمر كان مخططاً له منذ مدة وقد سبق لي أن قمت بإخطار محمد خير بذلك قبل فترة من الحظر ولا أعتقد أنني كنت أعلم بالغيب وأنه سيتم حظرك حتى أعلن عنه قبل فترة
*

----------


## ترطيبة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد المريخابى
					

ترطيبة 
اجب على  سؤال البوست ما دكت قد  دخلت فيه 
من يحكم المنتديات :
المشرفين ؟ 
الاداريون ؟ 
الاعلاميون ؟ 
الصداقات التى هى بين المشرفين وبين الشخص فحوى البوست ؟
الاهواء الشخصية  ؟
العنتريات ؟
القوى النافذه على المشرفين ؟
جماعات الضغط من خارج الاعضاء ؟
من يحكم المنتديات 
ولان تمثل الجماهير فانت لا تحكم الجماهير
هناك من يملئ عليك شروطه من اجل مصالح متبادله



طاقم الاشراف هو من يحكم منتديات جماهير المريخ ولاتوجد اي ضغوط ولا اي املاءات تمارس على المنتدى لتغيير وجهته وصدقني ان وجدت لن ننصاع لها
*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ترطيبة
					

وهل بوستاتك التي تم نقلها لا تخص الصحافة الرياضية

اي بوست ينزل اولا في ركن اخبار المريخ ويتم نقله دوريا لقسمه الاصلي ولعلمك المشرفين لا يتدخلون الا قليلا في نقل البوستات والمهمة موكلة بالكامل للمراقبين واي خطأ موجود لا يتعدى حدود السهو



 
ياترطيبه تفتكر إنو الناس ديل مافاهمين الكلام دا؟؟
*

----------


## ياسر المشرف

*نفترض حسن النية يا ترطيبة وأنت لم تشارك في حظر من تم حظرهم 
سؤال مهم لك كعضو وليس كمشرف هل الذين تم حظرهم تم حظرهم وفق قوانين المنتدى وهل لو كنت متواجداً في الإشراف كنت ستوافق على حظرهم 
*

----------


## ترطيبة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ياسر المشرف
					

يا وليد موضوع حظرك لم يكن وليد اللحظة الأمر كان مخططاً له منذ مدة وقد سبق لي أن قمت بإخطار محمد خير بذلك قبل فترة من الحظر ولا أعتقد أنني كنت أعلم بالغيب وأنه سيتم حظرك حتى أعلن عنه قبل فترة



طيب يا ياسر المشرف اكشف لينا التفاصيل عشان الكلام ما يبقى قوالة ساي
طيب ما كلمت وليد ليه لتحذيره ولو عبر رسالة في الخاص

*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*طيب يا  يا سر
لماذا تم الحظر ؟ 
ولماذا انحصر الحظر فى اعضاء لهم اراء محددة يعرفها الجميع 
فى الاجابة على هذا التساؤل سنعرف من هو الذى يحكم المنتديات 
ولماذا جاء الحظر فى هذا التوقيت بالذات 
جريمة 29 يونيو هى وصمة عار فى جبين اشراف منتدى الجماهير
                        	*

----------


## ترطيبة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ياسر المشرف
					

نفترض حسن النية يا ترطيبة وأنت لم تشارك في حظر من تم حظرهم 
سؤال مهم لك كعضو وليس كمشرف هل الذين تم حظرهم تم حظرهم وفق قوانين المنتدى وهل لو كنت متواجداً في الإشراف كنت ستوافق على حظرهم 



لا تفترض حسن النية يا ياسر  المشرف انت اكدت ان الامر دبر بليل وانك كنت تعلم عنه قبل فترة فقط اخبرنا بالتفاصيل
*

----------


## ياسر المشرف

*المواضيع التي تم نقلها لا تخص جميعها الصحافة الرياضيةأن البعض منها والذي يخص الصحافة الرياضية تم نقلها لأنها تمس أصحاب القرار
                        	*

----------


## ترطيبة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ياسر المشرف
					

المواضيع التي تم نقلها لا تخص جميعها الصحافة الرياضيةأن البعض منها والذي يخص الصحافة الرياضية تم نقلها لأنها تمس أصحاب القرار



عليك بايراد رابط بوست واحد تم نقله الى غير مكانه لانه يمس اصحاب القرار كما تدعي
*

----------


## ياسر المشرف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammed_h_o
					

ياترطيبه تفتكر إنو الناس ديل مافاهمين الكلام دا؟؟



نحن عشان فاهمين عشان كدة فتحنا هذا البوست
                        	*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*الذى اعرفه كمشرف سابق فى منتديات كوورة سودانية العربى ان امر الحظر يرفع الى المدير العام للموقع مصحوبا بالدليل على تجاوز العضو موضوع الحظر لقوانين الموقع ومن ثم يقوم المدير بعرض الموضوع فى طاولة المشرفين واسمها هناك ( الطاولة المستديرة للمشرفين ) وكلهم يقتلون الموضوع بحثا فى شرعية الحظر من عدمها ومن ثم يتخذ القرار بالاجماع .
هذا ما تعلمناه من البحرينى مدير موقع ومنتديات كووورة 
فى الامر الذى حدث فى الجماهير 
هل تم اجماع كلى من المشرفين على الحظر 
هل تمت مناقشة الامر 
ام ان الامر نوقش فقط بين مشرفى جدة فى الفندق الذى شهد تكريم الوالى 
ام ان الامر فعله طلال مثلا لوحده لان اخذ شئيا فى نفسه تجاهى 
العشوائية تضرب باطنابها فى الجماهير 
كم من مشرف يحمل صفة المدير العام 
كل المشرفين يحملون صفة المدير العام
                        	*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*لن ينسى لكم تاريخ المنتديات ما حدث فى 29 يونيو يا ترطيبة 
لن ينسى ابدا 
ولن ننسى
                        	*

----------


## ياسر المشرف

*اس : لماذا لا تشارك في منتدنا ذي ما قاعد تشارك بفعالية في المنتدى الآخر كما أنكم تتجاهلون أخبارنا وأخبار المركز  الإعلامي 
ج: المنتدى بتعاكم فيه بعض الأعضاء صراحة معارضة ومتخخصيين في الإساءة الينا والإشراف ساكت 
خطتنا القادمة اسكات المخالفين وجعلهم يكرهون المنتدى
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*اس : لماذا لا تشارك في منتدنا ذي ما قاعد تشارك بفعالية في المنتدى الآخر كما أنكم تتجاهلون أخبارنا وأخبار المركز الإعلامي 
ج: المنتدى بتعاكم فيه بعض الأعضاء صراحة معارضة ومتخخصيين في الإساءة الينا والإشراف ساكت 
خطتنا القادمة اسكات المخالفين وجعلهم يكرهون المنتدى



يا لعار 29 يونيو 
يا للتقرب زلفى 
يا للمداهنة 
يا لينا نحن البقينا قرابين ذبحت وهرق دمنا من اجل الاعلامى فلان الفرتكانى والادارى علان العلانى 
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*وفى لحظة تقديم درع الجماهير للسيد الرئيس بادر احدهم بسؤال الرئيس عن مدى احاسيسه والمنتدى يدعم المريخ بالمركز 
ماذا قال الرئيس وهم يستمعون مطاطئ الرؤوس 
موفدنا فى ذلك التكريم كان يراقب الموقف عن كثب 
تابعونا 
*

----------


## ترطيبة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد المريخابى
					

الذى اعرفه كمشرف سابق فى منتديات كوورة سودانية العربى ان امر الحظر يرفع الى المدير العام للموقع مصحوبا بالدليل على تجاوز العضو موضوع الحظر لقوانين الموقع ومن ثم يقوم المدير بعرض الموضوع فى طاولة المشرفين واسمها هناك ( الطاولة المستديرة للمشرفين ) وكلهم يقتلون الموضوع بحثا فى شرعية الحظر من عدمها ومن ثم يتخذ القرار بالاجماع .
هذا ما تعلمناه من البحرينى مدير موقع ومنتديات كووورة 
فى الامر الذى حدث فى الجماهير 
هل تم اجماع كلى من المشرفين على الحظر 
هل تمت مناقشة الامر 
ام ان الامر نوقش فقط بين مشرفى جدة فى الفندق الذى شهد تكريم الوالى 
ام ان الامر فعله طلال مثلا لوحده لان اخذ شئيا فى نفسه تجاهى 
العشوائية تضرب باطنابها فى الجماهير 
كم من مشرف يحمل صفة المدير العام 
كل المشرفين يحملون صفة المدير العام



لم يكن هناك اجتماع في فندق جدة وكل ما دار بيني وبين الوالي انني ذكرت له ان اسئلة اعضائنا نارية واننا لن نتدخل في حذف اي سؤال الا اذا تجاوز حدود الادب واللياقة وكان رده انه سبق ان التقى باعضاء المنتدى ابان حواره مع فرانكي وانه جاهز للاجابة على كل الاسئلة
لم يكن هناك غرف مغلقة في اللقاء وحديثي مع الوالي لم يتجاوز الخمس دقائق 
انا ومرتضى فقط من يحمل صفة المدير العام بناء على اتفاق طاقم الاشراف لاننا فقط من نحمل صلاحيات الادارة
*

----------


## ياسر المشرف

*وكانت النتيجة 
تم حظر الأعضاء وتم تكميم افواه البعض 
واصبحت أخبار المنتدى رفاق ترطيبة تملا الأعمدة تشيد بهم وبإنجازاتهم
*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد المريخابى
					

طيب يا يا سر
لماذا تم الحظر ؟ 
ولماذا انحصر الحظر فى اعضاء لهم اراء محددة يعرفها الجميع 
فى الاجابة على هذا التساؤل سنعرف من هو الذى يحكم المنتديات 
ولماذا جاء الحظر فى هذا التوقيت بالذات 
جريمة 29 يونيو هى وصمة عار فى جبين اشراف منتدى الجماهير



وأنا بسأل هل من تم حظرهم ينتمون الى التجمع؟؟
كما جاء بالصحيفه؟؟
*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ياسر المشرف
					

وكانت النتيجة 
تم حظر الأعضاء وتم تكميم افواه البعض 
واصبحت أخبار المنتدى رفاق ترطيبة تملا الأعمدة تشيد بهم وبإنجازاتهم



إنجازات المنتدى يا ياسر المشرف وماتلخبط الكيمان
والذي كتب في الجريده
أخوان طلال وترطيبة ورياض 
إتقو الله وقولو صدقا
*

----------


## ترطيبة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد المريخابى
					

وفى لحظة تقديم درع الجماهير للسيد الرئيس بادر احدهم بسؤال الرئيس عن مدى احاسيسه والمنتدى يدعم المريخ بالمركز 
ماذا قال الرئيس وهم يستمعون مطاطئ الرؤوس 
موفدنا فى ذلك التكريم كان يراقب الموقف عن كثب 
تابعونا 



رايك شنو انوا مافي اي درع اتقدم للوالي باسم منتدى جماهير المريخ وشريط اللقاء موجود صوت وصورة
يبدو ان موفدكم كان في لقاء آخر لاعلاقة له بلقاء انتركونتيننتال جدة
لا يوجد ما يجعلنا نطأطيء رؤوسنا يا وليد ولا نخشى في هذه البسيطة سوى الله عز وجل
*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ياسر المشرف
					

اس : لماذا لا تشارك في منتدنا ذي ما قاعد تشارك بفعالية في المنتدى الآخر كما أنكم تتجاهلون أخبارنا وأخبار المركز الإعلامي 
ج: المنتدى بتعاكم فيه بعض الأعضاء صراحة معارضة ومتخخصيين في الإساءة الينا والإشراف ساكت 
خطتنا القادمة اسكات المخالفين وجعلهم يكرهون المنتدى



من الذي سأل؟؟
ومن الذي أجاب؟؟

من غير زعل
*

----------


## ترطيبة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ياسر المشرف
					

وكانت النتيجة 
تم حظر الأعضاء وتم تكميم افواه البعض 
واصبحت أخبار المنتدى رفاق ترطيبة تملا الأعمدة تشيد بهم وبإنجازاتهم



:harhar1::harhar1:
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*وأنا بسأل هل من تم حظرهم ينتمون الى التجمع؟؟
كما جاء بالصحيفه؟؟
-----------------------------

ابو العربى تجمع 
وليد تجمع 
محمد خير يرى ما فيه مصلحة للمريخ فقط ولا يهتم بالتنظيمات والغلط بقول ليهو غلط والاعور بخط ايدو فى عينو وبقول ليهو يا اعور 
هو نحن عايزين شنو غير الناس البتفكر بنفس فكر محمد خير 
ود بحرى تجمع 
الطيب شاور اتحظر عشان مرتضى دفنها ليهو 
وكذلك محمد خير عشان فى ناس دافننها ليهو 
ناس ترطيبة ومرتضى 
وعاشت الحرية 
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*هل يمكن ان تحدثنا يا  رطوبة عن الاملاءت التى فرضت عليكم  فى تكريم المنتدى لصحيفة المريخ وبحضور ود احمر وطلال  ممثلين عن المشرفين و المراقبين . 
سمعنا ان الطيب الشريف كان حاضرا 
فما هو صحة ما ورد لنا من اخبار يا الطيب . 
سمعت وقد يكون محدثى غير صادق ان موضوع معاوية الجاك الذى كتبته قد قتل بحثا فى تلك الاحتفالية .
نريد الحقيقة
*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد المريخابى
					

ابو العربى تجمع 
وليد تجمع 
محمد خير يرى ما فيه مصلحة للمريخ فقط ولا يهتم بالتنظيمات والغلط بقول ليهو غلط والاعور بخط ايدو فى عينو وبقول ليهو يا اعور 
هو نحن عايزين شنو غير الناس البتفكر بنفس فكر محمد خير 
ود بحرى تجمع 
الطيب شاور اتحظر عشان مرتضى دفنها ليهو 
وكذلك محمد خير عشان فى ناس دافننها ليهو 
ناس ترطيبة ومرتضى 

وعاشت الحرية 



يعني الكاتب الذي كتب في الصحيفة لا يدري شئ عن المنتدى
ومن قام بتمليكه هذه المعلومة له غرض في نفسه ويريد الوقيعة بين المنتديات المريخية والرأي العام والصحف.
ولكن سيخيب فأله بإذن الله
*

----------


## ترطيبة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد المريخابى
					

هل يمكن ان تحدثنا يا  رطوبة عن الاملاءت التى فرضت عليكم  فى تكريم المنتدى لصحيفة المريخ وبحضور ود احمر وطلال  ممثلين عن المشرفين و المراقبين . 
سمعنا ان الطيب الشريف كان حاضرا 
فما هو صحة ما ورد لنا من اخبار يا الطيب . 
سمعت وقد يكون محدثى غير صادق ان موضوع معاوية الجاك الذى كتبته قد قتل بحثا فى تلك الاحتفالية .
نريد الحقيقة



يا الطيب ادينا اخبار مؤامرة الخرطوم
*

----------


## ترطيبة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد المريخابى
					

وأنا بسأل هل من تم حظرهم ينتمون الى التجمع؟؟
كما جاء بالصحيفه؟؟
-----------------------------

ابو العربى تجمع 
وليد تجمع 
محمد خير يرى ما فيه مصلحة للمريخ فقط ولا يهتم بالتنظيمات والغلط بقول ليهو غلط والاعور بخط ايدو فى عينو وبقول ليهو يا اعور 
هو نحن عايزين شنو غير الناس البتفكر بنفس فكر محمد خير 
ود بحرى تجمع 
الطيب شاور اتحظر عشان مرتضى دفنها ليهو 
وكذلك محمد خير عشان فى ناس دافننها ليهو 
ناس ترطيبة ومرتضى 
وعاشت الحرية 



يا وليد ود بحري انا الرجعته بعد ما اتاكدت انه مريخابي قح
*

----------


## الطيب الشريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد المريخابى
					

هل يمكن ان تحدثنا يا رطوبة عن الاملاءت التى فرضت عليكم فى تكريم المنتدى لصحيفة المريخ وبحضور ود احمر وطلال ممثلين عن المشرفين و المراقبين . 
سمعنا ان الطيب الشريف كان حاضرا 
فما هو صحة ما ورد لنا من اخبار يا الطيب . 
سمعت وقد يكون محدثى غير صادق ان موضوع معاوية الجاك الذى كتبته قد قتل بحثا فى تلك الاحتفالية .
نريد الحقيقة



للامانة والتاريخ يا وليد أنا كنت حضوراً في احتفال منتدى الجماهير بمناسبة مرور 44 عام على انشاء صحيفة المريخ بدعوة كريمة من الاخ العزيز القطاني وقد دخلنا الصحيفة انا والاخ حسكو وعاطف بحاري وود أحمر ووجدنا الاخوين القطاني وطلال قد سبقانا الى الصحيفة وكان الاخ معاوية الجاك جالس على جهاز لابتوب ويتصفح في موضوعك عن مسحه لتاريخ المريخ وكان مستنكراً للبوست وتم تناول الموضوع فيما لا يزيد عن الدقيقتين بحضوري وكان حديثاً عابراً في الجزء الذي حضرته ، اذا كان تم نقاش الامر قبل وصولنا الله اعلم ، اما بحضوري فلم يكن هناك حديث كثير حول الموضوع.

وباقي الوقت لم يتم فيه مناقشة أي شئ خاص بالمنتديات غير الاشادة بها وبمبادراتها لخدمة المريخ وذلك حتى خروجنا جميعاً من الصحيفة.

هذا للامانة يا وليد حتى لا تظلم أياً ممن حضروا الاحتفال 
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*حسى يا رطوبة انت حظرتونى ليه ؟ 
بتكلم عن روحى بس 
انا عملت ليكم شنو ؟ 
مع العلم انو انا لو الجماهير بقى لى قبلة انا ما بصلى عليهو
يعنى فارقتكم فراق الطريفى لجملو 
بس عاوز اعرف ليه 
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*ووجدنا الاخوين القطاني وطلال قد سبقانا الى الصحيفة وكان الاخ معاوية الجاك جالس على جهاز لابتوب ويتصفح في موضوعك عن مسحه لتاريخ المريخ وكان مستنكراً للبوست وتم تناول الموضوع فيما لا يزيد عن الدقيقتين بحضوري وكان حديثاً عابراً في الجزء الذي حضرته ، اذا كان تم نقاش الامر قبل وصولنا الله اعلم 



هنا مربط الفرس يا الطيب 
موضوعى عن معاوية حز فى نفسه وفى نفس ياسر المنا 
ايضا ما كتبه معتصم محمود عن معاوية 
كل ذلك ادى الى ايقاف معاوية الجاك لمدة ثلاثة ايام لم نجد فيها عموده فى صحيفة المريخ 
وبعد ثلاثة ايام من تاريخ الاثنين يوم كتابتى للموضوع توقف معاوية 
القطانى زول الله ساى 
يبقى الخطورة  فى تواجد طلال 
وما بينى وبين طلال لم يكن عامرا بالمرة فى الايام الاخيرة لى فى الجماهير 
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*يا الطيب ادينا اخبار مؤامرة الخرطوم


ما يديك اخبار كوبرى جدة الخرطوم بتاع ياسين داك 

*

----------

